# Prince Phillip In hospital.



## rover07 (Dec 23, 2011)

Well as good as.


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 23, 2011)

It's reported he's been taken to hospital with chest pains.

http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/12/23/us-britain-royal-philip-idUSTRE7BM1KE20111223


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 23, 2011)

Precautionary tests after suffering chest pains ain't exactly dead 

Still, he is 90


----------



## Belushi (Dec 23, 2011)

He's in good hands at Papworth. My Nan got rushed there after having a series of heart attacks last year, I'm looking forward to seeing the old girl on christmas day.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 23, 2011)

Any overseas doctors and nurses on duty will be in for a fun night.


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 23, 2011)

If he's been taken to Papworth, it's serious.


----------



## maldwyn (Dec 23, 2011)

Not if he was already in Norfolk.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 23, 2011)

For him, possibly. For the rest of us, not really.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 23, 2011)

rover07 said:


> Well as good as.


don't exaggerate now.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 23, 2011)

In many ways, he's always been in Norfolk.


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 23, 2011)

maldwyn said:


> Not if he was already in Norfolk.



Which he was.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Dec 23, 2011)

He'll be given the very best possible care, unlike most 90 year olds.  So don't cry too much.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 23, 2011)

ElizabethofYork said:


> He'll be given the very best possible care, unlike most 90 year olds. So don't cry too much.



Like George Michael.  Having loads of money helps


----------



## Belushi (Dec 23, 2011)

The treatment my Nan got at Papworth was world class the staff incredible. NHS at its finest.


----------



## JHE (Dec 23, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> If he's been taken to Papworth, it's serious.



It may well be serious, but he might be taken there even if it were not.  Being taken to a hospital with the greatest relevant expertise is probably just one of the perks of being married to Her Maj.


----------



## ymu (Dec 23, 2011)

Loads of Norfolk hospitals closer than Papworth - it's between Cambridge and Bedford, in Cambridgeshire. Norfolk is a fair old trek along some piss poor roads from there.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 23, 2011)

if he ups stumps on sunday it will fuck the telly schedule


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Dec 23, 2011)

Probably just needs a good fart and some rennie. Say one thing for the Royals, they're tough as fuck. Look at how old the Queen Mum was when she snuffed it, how many fishbones did she survive, 500 or 600?


----------



## kenny g (Dec 23, 2011)

Having someone put toothpaste on one's brush does wonders for longevity.

However, if  timed well it could be a double whammy with Thatch for 2012.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Dec 23, 2011)

Yeah but ffs, they get far better medical treatment than most peeps!  So course they're going to live longer than us poor plebs.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 23, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> Probably just needs a good fart and some rennie. Say one thing for the Royals, they're tough as fuck. Look at how old the Queen Mum was when she snuffed it, how many fishbones did she survive, 500 or 600?



A bed blocker married to a throne blocker.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 23, 2011)

let's send positive collective thoughts towards him now and encourage him to walk to the light


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 23, 2011)

Get ready for a North Korean-style outpouring of public grief.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 23, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> Get ready for a North Korean-style outpouring of public grief.



Shorely you mean "amused chuckling", goldencitrone?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 23, 2011)

King Phil Ill


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 23, 2011)

friedaweed said:


>




Nigel Blackwell's lyrics in this (esp. w/regard to mr Jingle Jangle) are pure class


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 23, 2011)

MellySingsDoom said:


> Shorely you mean "amused chuckling", goldencitrone?



I don't think many people will be chuckling if he recovers.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 23, 2011)

It's quite difficult wrapping Christmas presents with your fingers crossed


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 24, 2011)

Anybody who had him down for a death prediction bet for 2011 will be crossing everything and praying to everybody they can think of.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 24, 2011)

purenarcotic said:


> Anybody who had him down for a death prediction bet for 2011 will be crossing everything and praying to everybody they can think of.


when he goes (or the queen or charles or william or harry) then we'll see what sort of state we live in when they play sombre music on all terrestrial channels and broadcast with a black stripe around the screen

1445 on sun wouldn't be a bad time


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Dec 24, 2011)

Send him back to greece for repatriation and give him a greek state burial for the principle sum of 100 euros.


----------



## starfish (Dec 24, 2011)

When he goes he goes. It wont be as big a deal as people think. Hes only the consort.


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 24, 2011)

What's his real name?


----------



## starfish (Dec 24, 2011)

Stavros.


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 24, 2011)

wiki says Philipos


----------



## starfish (Dec 24, 2011)

Sounds about right. No matter what, theres something about the fella you have to admire.


----------



## shagnasty (Dec 24, 2011)

If he is only being kept over night i imagine he is having angioplasty which a ballon is inflated in the artery to widen it and then a stent is place there


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 24, 2011)

Guy's a legend for pure comedy value alone.


----------



## yardbird (Dec 24, 2011)

Maggie and Phil - a job lot funeral?


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 24, 2011)

yardbird said:


> Maggie and Phil - a job lot funeral?



We could have both bodies laid to rest in the same handy, cheap as chips container.  A Maggie Phil-bin, if you will.


----------



## Belushi (Dec 24, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> wiki says Philipos



Battenberg. Like the cake.


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 24, 2011)

Belushi said:


> Battenberg. Like the cake.



 Schleswig-Holstein-Sonderburg-Glücksburg an' all


----------



## Dandred (Dec 24, 2011)

Why can't it be Thatcher......


----------



## crusty bloomer (Dec 24, 2011)

Does anyone else wonder with people like this. The Queen Mother lived to about 120, Margaret Thatcher is about 100, Prince Philip is 90, they are or were all pretty heavy drinkers, the Queen Mother also smoked like a train well past her 100th birthday. Is alcohol even bad for you at all?
Michael Jackson on the other hand didn't smoke or drink and died from dancing by the age of 50


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm wondering if every 90yr old would be helicoptered to the UK's leading heart hospital & given heart surgery if they needed it? I hope so.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Dec 24, 2011)

The long lives enjoyed by the royals is the result of having done fuck all all their lives except having a laff.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 24, 2011)

3 megalomaniacs in one year? yes pls


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 24, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> when he goes (or the queen or charles or william or harry) then we'll see what sort of state we live in when they play sombre music on all terrestrial channels and broadcast with a black stripe around the screen
> 
> 1445 on sun wouldn't be a bad time



BBC London has a box labelled 'Somber Music' for just such an occasion. Seen it with my own eyes. 

It'll be actually exciting, if irritating. News Flash and the cancellation of Kung Fu Panda for some winter scenes and soothing tunes


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 24, 2011)

It's not like the BBC to be unable to spell 'sombre'


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 24, 2011)

C4 has a shelf of non-offensive filler programmes that have been vetted for irreverent royal references and unforgiveable levity, for broadcast in the event of a royal passing. they're mostly gardening programmes IIRC.


----------



## silverfish (Dec 24, 2011)

Yay! Old people get ill and  die, lets celebrate!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 24, 2011)

Stupid phone won't spell 'sombrero'


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 24, 2011)

somnambulist


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 24, 2011)

Sombre 

Oh, it's learnt


----------



## crusty bloomer (Dec 24, 2011)

He's the only entertaining royal

I loved that one about how 'I just have to go and put a wreath on the thingamijug once a year'


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 24, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Sombre
> 
> Oh, it's learnt


that would be an ace autocorrect - telling people to come to a funeral and when asked how to dress, you reply: sombrero!


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 24, 2011)

silverfish said:


> Yay! Old people get ill and die, lets celebrate!


 
A)royal, so a parasite of epic proportions

b) racist

and c) commie hater

christmas has come early


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 24, 2011)

yeah fuck him. he's a parasitical bigot


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 24, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> Probably just needs a good fart and some rennie. Say one thing for the Royals, they're tough as fuck. Look at how old the Queen Mum was when she snuffed it, how many fishbones did she survive, 500 or 600?



I think it might have been two.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 24, 2011)

kenny g said:


> However, if timed well it could be a double whammy with Thatch for 2012.



No chance, Maggie will bury us all.

In fact she already has, in the Krushchev sense at any rate


----------



## trevhagl (Dec 24, 2011)

if he pegs it how the FUCK will they find anything good to say about him?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 24, 2011)

He did a lot of work for the World Wrestling Foundation, I believe.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 24, 2011)

trevhagl said:


> if he pegs it how the FUCK will they find anything good to say about him?



He single-handedly won world war 2 you know.


----------



## Voley (Dec 24, 2011)

Some of these are unreal:

90 Gaffes

"Ghastly" should be his epitaph.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 24, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> Send him back to greece for repatriation and give him a greek state burial for the principle sum of 100 euros.



The Greeks very sensibly don't want it. It's why they kicked his clan of parasites out in the first place.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 24, 2011)

SpookyFrank said:


> He single-handedly won world war 2 you know.


no, that was the queen mum


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 24, 2011)

> 6 After accepting a conservation award in Thailand in 1991: “Your country is one of the most notorious centres of trading in endangered species.”​​



The man makes a fair point here I feel.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 24, 2011)

NVP said:


> Some of these are unreal:
> 
> 90 Gaffes
> 
> "Ghastly" should be his epitaph.



Some of them are very funny, to the point where I suspect that other people's good jokes get mistakenly attributed to Phil Mountbatten.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 24, 2011)

> 7 At a project to protect turtle doves in Anguilla in 1965, he said: “Cats kill far more birds than men. Why don’t you have a slogan: ‘Kill a cat and save a bird?’”​



Another very sensible point.​


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 24, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> BBC London has a box labelled 'Somber Music' for just such an occasion. Seen it with my own eyes.
> 
> It'll be actually exciting, if irritating. News Flash and the cancellation of Kung Fu Panda for some winter scenes and soothing tunes



bollox


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 24, 2011)

> 24 At party in 2004: “Bugger the table plan, give me my dinner!”​​



I'm starting to like the old bastard more and more.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 24, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> A)royal, so a parasite of epic proportions
> 
> b) racist
> 
> ...



You really believe he was racist ?


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 24, 2011)

It said so on the internet.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 24, 2011)

He IS racist.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 24, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> It said so on the internet.


 
and all those things that he has said


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 24, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> You really believe he was racist ?


 
he still lives


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Dec 24, 2011)

Err.  Yeah.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 24, 2011)

That awkward moment when you hit the "like post" instead of "report post" button.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 24, 2011)

I have difficulty seeing the link to the dying Mountbatten chap. Although I suppose it's the sort of thing he'd like.


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 24, 2011)

.


----------



## souljacker (Dec 24, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> It'll be actually exciting, if irritating. News Flash and the cancellation of Kung Fu Panda for some winter scenes and soothing tunes



I'll laugh my face off if the racist old parasite dies, but I will not be happy if Kung Fu Panda is cancelled. My little girl is really looking forward to it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 24, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> He IS racist.


because you say so i suppose


----------



## miss giggles (Dec 24, 2011)

One can't help but ponder, had 'Prince' Phillip been an ordinary 90 year old NHS patient, he may well of been given a 'quiet side room'...


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 24, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> because you say so i suppose


Because of the racist things he has said


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 24, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> Because of the racist things he has said


and those are...


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 24, 2011)

miss giggles said:


> One can't help but ponder, had 'Prince' Phillip been an ordinary 90 year old NHS patient, he may well of been given a 'quiet side room'...


fucking DNR


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 24, 2011)

There's already a link above to his gaffes


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 24, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> There's already a link above to his gaffes


you said he was racist. i would like you to substantiate it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 24, 2011)

And I have pointed you to the various things he has said. Indians, Scots, Hungarians, Chinese - he's made bigoted comments about them all.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 24, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> And I have pointed you to the various things he has said. Indians, Scots, Hungarians, Chinese - he's made bigoted comments about them all.


no, you've said there's a link. you've said you believe him racist. you haven't said anything about the specifics of this racism. you're not convincing, orang utan.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 24, 2011)

Well, hold the front page on that...


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 24, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Well, hold the front page on that...


i thought i'd give him an open goal and get him to tap the ball in, but he can't even persuade me that prince philip's racist.

you're a fucking loser orang utan


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm not going to bother. It's like asking me to prove that Bob Crow is left wing. 
You don't want to know anyway, you're just being a dick again.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 24, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm not going to bother. It's like asking me to prove that Bob Crow is left wing.
> You don't want to know anyway, you're just being a dick again.


oh you're not GOING to bother. it looked very much to me like you WEREN'T ABLE to prove it.

you can't go about making claims you can't substantiate because not only will you look like a wanker but you'll be one too


----------



## Boppity (Dec 24, 2011)

I can't bring myself to wish anything but a speedy recovery. It's not like he's _evil_.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 24, 2011)

Phil's '90 gaffes article' makes me think he may be the only one of that bunch of scroungers providing any kind of value for money.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 24, 2011)

Boppity said:


> I can't bring myself to wish anything but a speedy recovery. It's not like he's _evil_.


at that age nothing you do is speedy


----------



## Boppity (Dec 24, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> at that age nothing you do is speedy



Speediness is relative.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 24, 2011)

Have a look at the 90 Gaffes link. It lists his comments about his notions about Chinese people and their slitty eyes, potbellied Hungarians, piratical Cayman islanders, cannibalistic Pacific Islanders, technically incompetent Indians, drunk Scots and many many more. You're a well read chap. You know all this.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 24, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> Have a look at the 90 Gaffes link. It lists his comments about his notions about Chinese people and their slitty eyes, potbellied Hungarians, piratical Cayman islanders, cannibalistic Pacific Islanders, technically incompetent Indians, drunk Scots and many many more. You're a well read chap. You know all this.



Perhaps he was joking about stereotypes?

*Racism*:

"the belief that inherent different traits in human racial groups justify discrimination."
"a belief or doctrine that inherent differences among the various human races  determine cultural or individual achievement, usually involving the idea that one's own race  is superior and has the right to rule others."
"hatred or intolerance of another race  or other races"
*Racist*: a person who believes in racism,  the doctrine that a certain human race  is superior to any or all others

Do you have any evidence he is a racist, rather than someone who makes bad jokes?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 24, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> Perhaps he was joking about stereotypes?
> 
> *Racism*:
> 
> ...


look at the 90 gaffes link - it's all there - potbellied hungarians - you know all this [/orang utan]


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 24, 2011)

None, apart from the well documented racist remarks he has made. I made a judgment call and believe he's both a joker and a bigot.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 24, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> None, apart from the well documented racist remarks he has made. I made a judgment call and believe he's both a joker and a bigot.


which of the 90 gaffes do you consider racist?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 24, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> Have a look at the 90 Gaffes link. It lists his comments about his notions about Chinese people and their slitty eyes, potbellied Hungarians, piratical Cayman islanders, cannibalistic Pacific Islanders, technically incompetent Indians, drunk Scots and many many more. You're a well read chap. You know all this.


These ones.
Do you think he's not racist then?


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 24, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> These ones.
> Do you think he's not racist then?



If someone comes to England for the first time and says "Oh! I thought it would be all foggy, and where are your umbrellas?" does that make them a massive racist?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 24, 2011)

No, but if they persistently made racist comments, I would think they were racist.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 24, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> No, but if they persistently make racist comments, I would think they were racist.



Racist comments such as "the English are deficient in intellect, and have a spiteful and selfish nature"?


----------



## discokermit (Dec 25, 2011)

are people sticking up for the old cunt here? fucking twats.

pickmans is the biggest fucking joke i've ever seen.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 25, 2011)

discokermit said:


> are people sticking up for the old cunt here? fucking twats.



No. Explaining to OU what racism is.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 25, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> Racist comments such as "the English are deficient in intellect, and have a spiteful and selfish nature"?


Perhaps


----------



## discokermit (Dec 25, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> No. Explaining to OU what racism is.


shut the fuck up. like he doesn't fucking know enough. listen to yourself.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 25, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> Perhaps



But not "where are your umbrellas, lol"?


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 25, 2011)

discokermit said:


> shut the fuck up. like he doesn't fucking know enough. listen to yourself.



clearly he doesn't, and I'm not talking to you anyway, so why don't you shut the fuck up?


----------



## discokermit (Dec 25, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> clearly he doesn't, and I'm not talking to you anyway, so why don't you shut the fuck up?


go and suck prince phillips cock.

even if the cunt was a mute i'd know he was racist. because they're all fucking racist.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 25, 2011)

discokermit said:


> even if the cunt was a mute i'd know he was racist. because they're all fucking racist.



A bit like you then?


----------



## discokermit (Dec 25, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> A bit like you then?


back that up, you fucking prick.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 25, 2011)

discokermit said:


> back that up, you fucking prick.



You're such a total cock


----------



## discokermit (Dec 25, 2011)

if i was prince phillips cock, you'd suck me.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 25, 2011)

discokermit said:


> if i was prince phillips cock, you'd suck me.



You'd like that, wouldn't you?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 25, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> clearly he doesn't, and I'm not talking to you anyway, so why don't you shut the fuck up?


I have a good idea. Are you one of those people who doesn't think suarez and terry's alleged comments aren't racist?


----------



## discokermit (Dec 25, 2011)

that's a rank fucking thought. anyway, fuck off. i'm i'n the mood for calling pickmans a cunt.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 25, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> I have a good idea. Are you one of those people who doesn't think suarez and terry's alleged comments aren't racist?



Calling someone a nigger and joking with your Russian host about his countrymen imbibing excess quantities of vodka are not the same thing.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 25, 2011)

discokermit said:


> that's a rank fucking thought. anyway, fuck off. i'm i'n the mood for calling pickmans a cunt.



He is, so time well spent.


----------



## discokermit (Dec 25, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> Calling someone a nigger and joking with your Russian host about his countrymen imbibing excess quantities of vodka are not the same thing.


who cares? the bloke's a massive cunt.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 25, 2011)

discokermit said:


> are people sticking up for the old cunt here? fucking twats.
> 
> pickmans is the biggest fucking joke i've ever seen.


you've not looked in the mirror then.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 25, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> Calling someone a nigger and joking with your Russian host about his countrymen imbibing excess quantities of vodka are not the same thing.


Perhaps not but his comments range a lot wider on the racism-ometer


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 25, 2011)

discokermit said:


> who cares? the bloke's a massive cunt.



But there's no evidence he's a racist cunt, unless you want to water-down the word "racism" to include any false attribution of a characteristic to the people of a nation.


----------



## discokermit (Dec 25, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> you've not looked in the mirror then.


here he is!

you massive fucking bellend.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 25, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> These ones.
> Do you think he's not racist then?


no, which of those do you think are racist? you're really rather stupid.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 25, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> Perhaps not but his comments range a lot wider on the racism-ometer



That's what I'm looking for. Where's the "oh you African chaps are simply ghastly at mathematics"?


----------



## discokermit (Dec 25, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> But there's no evidence he's a racist cunt, unless you want to water-down the word "racism" to include any false attribution of a characteristic to the people of a nation.


you can water it down to looking at someone funny once in 1963 if you like, it's another stick to beat him with. if you don't do it gleefully, you're a cunt.

you would be shit in a mob.


----------



## discokermit (Dec 25, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> That's what I'm looking for. Where's the "oh you African chaps are simply ghastly at mathematics"?


there's two sides in the world. prince phillips and nearly every other cunts. you and pickmans are now on prince phillips. what a woeful couple of tools you are.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 25, 2011)

discokermit said:


> there's two sides in the world. prince phillips and nearly every other cunts. you and pickmans are now on prince phillips. what a woeful couple of tools you are.



No, it's you against the world dear.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 25, 2011)

discokermit said:


> if i was prince phillips cock, you'd suck me.


the difference between you and prince philip is he could get a stiffy to be sucked off


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 25, 2011)

discokermit said:


> there's two sides in the world. prince phillips and nearly every other cunts. you and pickmans are now on prince phillips. what a woeful couple of tools you are.


yeh and now you'll show me where i've said prince philip's not racist


----------



## discokermit (Dec 25, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> the difference between you and prince philip is he could get a stiffy to be sucked off


super. triffic.

did the big boys tell you about that?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 25, 2011)

discokermit said:


> super. triffic.
> 
> did the big boys tell you about that?


it's your constant references to cocks and bellends and pricks - you don't need to be a freudian to suspect something's not working for you down there.


----------



## discokermit (Dec 25, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh and now you'll show me where i've said prince philip's not racist


i don't even give a fuck. you're on his side. you'll always get it wrong cos you are shit.


----------



## discokermit (Dec 25, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> it's your constant references to cocks and bellends and pricks - you don't need to be a freudian to suspect something's not working for you down there.


stop thinking about my penis. it's a bit creepy, tbh.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 25, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> That's what I'm looking for. Where's the "oh you African chaps are simply ghastly at mathematics"?


What? Is that your idea of what constitutes racist remarks? Assertions that Africans are poor at mathematics are racist, but not ones about cannibalistic proclivities?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 25, 2011)

discokermit said:


> i don't even give a fuck. you're on his side. you'll always get it wrong cos you are shit.


no, i'm not on his side as you'd know if you read the fucking thread you thick fuck.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 25, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh and now you'll show me where i've said prince philip's not racist


if you do believe PP is a racist, then what's your game?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 25, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> if you do believe PP is a racist, then what's your game?


you don't read my posts either do you? fuck off to bed, you're doing nothing useful here


----------



## discokermit (Dec 25, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> no, i'm not on his side as you'd know if you read the fucking thread you thick fuck.


sticking up for royalty. what a cunt you are.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 25, 2011)

discokermit said:


> sticking up for royalty. what a cunt you are.


yeh? where am i sticking up for royalty?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 25, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> you don't read my posts either do you? fuck off to bed, you're doing nothing useful here


why are you here? what are you for?


----------



## discokermit (Dec 25, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> you don't read my posts either do you? fuck off to bed, you're doing nothing useful here


that could be said about your existence full stop.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 25, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> why are you here? what are you for?


this is a thread about prince philip and his imminent demise. it is not a thread about life, the universe and everything.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 25, 2011)

discokermit said:


> that could be said about your existence full stop.


no, where am i sticking up for royalty?


----------



## discokermit (Dec 25, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> why are you here? what are you for?


to be a cunt. and if that means sticking up for some cunt that's what he'll do. cos he's a cunt.

he's got form for it. israeli defence force, scabs, you name it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 25, 2011)

discokermit said:


> to be a cunt. and if that means sticking up for some cunt that's what he'll do. cos he's a cunt.
> 
> he's got form for it. israeli defence force, scabs, you name it.


leaving aside the posts about the idf and scabs which i am sure you will produce to amaze orang utan with, let's for the moment stick to this thread.

where have i stuck up for royalty?


----------



## discokermit (Dec 25, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> leaving aside the posts about the idf and scabs which i am sure you will produce to amaze orang utan with,


like i can be arsed.


----------



## discokermit (Dec 25, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> where have i stuck up for royalty?


like i can be arsed.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 25, 2011)

discokermit said:


> like i can be arsed.


and where have i stood up for royalty?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 25, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> leaving aside the posts about the idf and scabs which i am sure you will produce to amaze orang utan with, let's for the moment stick to this thread.
> 
> where have i stuck up for royalty?


what are your reasons for posting on this thread? what are your reasons for posting on this site? is this your substitute for boozing? i get it. you continue to annoy people, but at least this behaviour doesn't hurt your physical health.


----------



## discokermit (Dec 25, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> he can't even persuade me that prince philip's racist.


so, you don't think he is a racist. attacking ou instead. defending royalty.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 25, 2011)

discokermit said:


> so, you don't think he is a racist. attacking ou instead. defending royalty.


i think you'll find i didn't express an opinion on his racism, instead asking ou to substantiate his claim. having a pop at ou is not the same as defending philip.


----------



## discokermit (Dec 25, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> where did i express an opinion on his racism?


i just quoted you saying that you weren't persuaded that he was. it's not fucking rocket science.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 25, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i think you'll find i didn't express an opinion on his racism, instead asking ou to substantiate his claim. having a pop at ou is not the same as defending philip.


so what the fuck are you up to? you seem to be only interested in personal point-scoring


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 25, 2011)

discokermit said:


> i just quoted you saying that you weren't persuaded that he was. it's not fucking rocket science.


you are a fucking thick twat. i said orang utan couldn't convince, and neither could he. look back at it, his pisspoor attempt, after saying 'he IS racist' is 'go and look at the 90 gaffes link'. like that's an argument.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 25, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> so what the fuck are you up to? you seem to be only interested in personal point-scoring


and your point is?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 25, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> and your point is?


you will never be happy and you will die unloved.


----------



## discokermit (Dec 25, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> you are a fucking thick twat. i said orang utan couldn't convince, and neither could he. look back at it, his pisspoor attempt, after saying 'he IS racist' is 'go and look at the 90 gaffes link'. like that's an argument.


why should he provide an argument? somebody says royalty is racist, you say "yes he is", not "where's your proof?". who gives a fuck about proof? he could be accused of shagging under age martians and i'd still say "yeh, the cunt". it's a messageboard, not a bourgeois courthouse.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 25, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> you will never be happy and you will die unloved.


good


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 25, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> good


as long as you're not wrong eh?
well i have bad news...


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 25, 2011)

discokermit said:


> why should he provide an argument? somebody says royalty is racist, you say "yes he is", not "where's your proof?". who gives a fuck about proof? he could be accused of shagging under age martians and i'd still say "yeh, the cunt". it's a messageboard, not a bourgeois courthouse.


and where did i stand up for the idf, for scabs and for royalty?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 25, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> as long as you're not wrong eh?
> well i have bad news...


yes, i saw you post


----------



## discokermit (Dec 25, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> and where did i stand up for the idf, for scabs and for royalty?


are you convinced prince phillip is a racist?


----------



## discokermit (Dec 25, 2011)

yes = you fail to pointscore against ou.

no = you side with phil.

which is it?


----------



## rover07 (Dec 25, 2011)

Isn't he dead yet the fucking cunt.


----------



## shagnasty (Dec 25, 2011)

If what the duke says is spontaneous ,then a lot of what he says must be the way he thinks.Is he a racist well if not he has little respect for other cultures


----------



## shagnasty (Dec 25, 2011)

rover07 said:


> Isn't he dead yet the fucking cunt.


No he is a lucky man that he had chest pains and they discovered the problem.He would have been given an angigram whether dye is injected into the arteries and mapped by an nmr scanner.the procedure he had is quite common ,my dad had it a few years ago and he is eighty-five now


----------



## sunny jim (Dec 25, 2011)

Does anybody think that because an Indian surgeon called Dr Shyam Kolvekar saved his life it will make any difference to his xenophobic bigoted views? I doubt it personally. ​
​


----------



## rover07 (Dec 25, 2011)

SPEAK UP THERE JIM!


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 25, 2011)

sunny jim said:


> Does anybody think that because an Indian surgeon called Dr Shyam Kolvekar saved his life it will make any difference to his xenophobic bigoted views? I doubt it personally. ​


 
Bally clever little chaps, those injuns, taught em everything they know didn't we. Our fellows are to blasted lazy to even bother to learn anymore NURSE!

I've shit meself again. Oh DPRK defector are you? Well wipe my wrinkled arse pls


----------



## crusty bloomer (Dec 25, 2011)

His antics and comments are much more interesting than you lot!


----------



## Voley (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Xmas Urban 75!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 25, 2011)

crusty bloomer said:


> His antics and comments are much more interesting than you lot!



Says someone who only joined this forum last Tuesday! 

Merry Crimbo NVP!


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 25, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> I have a good idea. Are you one of those people who doesn't think suarez and terry's alleged comments aren't racist?



i'm used to seeing transgressive violence on the screen as i suppose it's my 'hobby' to watch things that go beyond the pale.


----------



## kenny g (Dec 25, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> i'm used to seeing transgressive violence on the screen as i suppose it's my 'hobby' to watch things that* go beyond the pale.*



Racist.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 25, 2011)

discokermit said:


> are you convinced prince phillip is a racist?


I'm solidly of the opinion you're a lying drunken shit


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 25, 2011)

It's christmas, Pickman's! Merry Xmas!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 25, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> It's christmas, Pickman's! Merry Xmas!


So it is. And here's hoping the auld parasite chokes on his xmas dinner


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 25, 2011)

The *racist* parasite.


----------



## crusty bloomer (Dec 25, 2011)

Parasites aren't racist


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 25, 2011)

Mosquitos are well racist. They kill loads of brown people.


----------



## crusty bloomer (Dec 25, 2011)

That's cos they are poor!


----------



## trevhagl (Dec 25, 2011)

this is great this innit, only on urban can i see a thread about a Royal descend into a slanging match between just about every smug cunt who's ever had an argument with me! Can Butchers join in then i'll have the set!


----------



## discokermit (Dec 25, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> I'm solidly of the opinion you're a lying drunken shit


i'm not convinced.


----------



## discokermit (Dec 25, 2011)

trevhagl said:


> this is great this innit, only on urban can i see a thread about a Royal descend into a slanging match between just about every smug cunt who's ever had an argument with me! Can Butchers join in then i'll have the set!


don't make me say it trev.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 25, 2011)

I think some of you need to re-evaluate the definition of racism.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 25, 2011)

seriously


----------



## Badgers (Dec 25, 2011)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> I think some of you need to re-evaluate the definition of racism.



I hate the racist Greek cunt. What is your problem 

Merry Christmas btw


----------



## crusty bloomer (Dec 25, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> I think some of you need to re-evaluate the definition of racism.



Or even better go and share some kind words with loved ones on this holy day!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 25, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> I think some of you need to re-evaluate the definition of racism.


Go on then. I think his words are evidence enough. You tell me why he isn't a racist.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 25, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> Go on then. I think his words are evidence enough. You tell me why he isn't a racist.



One day maybe you'll witness actual real racism that might put a bit of perspective on some old codgers daft and maybe slightly bigotted one-liners.


----------



## phildwyer (Dec 25, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> i'm used to seeing transgressive violence on the screen as i suppose it's my 'hobby' to watch things that go beyond the pale.



How's it going Lusty?


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas to the Urbanz Offenderati, things  just wouldn't be the same without you*

*(!!1!)


----------



## phildwyer (Dec 25, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> and where have i stood up for royalty?



Many times.  Your not only stand up for them, you worship them.  Your sycophancy in this regard puts Alf Garnett to shame.  I'm a bit surprised at you really, but I suppose crown, robes and furred gowns can impress even anarchists.  Although I think you go a bit far with your fetishizing of the Royal Wedding: cups, plates, souvenir engraved silverware and so on.  Still, each to his own.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 25, 2011)

He spends most evenings polishing his Diana memorial dinner service, as well. At least I think that's what he polishes...


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 25, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> One day maybe you'll witness actual real racism that might put a bit of perspective on some old codgers daft and maybe slightly bigotted one-liners.


I witnessed shitloads of it as a child and in the workplace when I was younger


----------



## phildwyer (Dec 25, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> He spends most evenings polishing his Diana memorial dinner service, as well. At least I think that's what he polishes...



Pickman's Model off for his regular Xmas vigil at Buck House this morning.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 25, 2011)

I wondered who that was at the Urban Christmas curry.


----------



## phildwyer (Dec 25, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I wondered who that was at the Urban Christmas curry.



Was this the chappie?


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 25, 2011)

It's only discretion that prevents me  posting a photographic response to that....


----------



## shagnasty (Dec 27, 2011)

at least the pheasants got a break phil the greek couldn't murder any today

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...l-heart-scare-royals-celebrate-Christmas.html


----------



## Riklet (Dec 27, 2011)

Do you think liz noshed him off on crimbo day?


----------



## crusty bloomer (Dec 27, 2011)

The Royal Nosh


----------



## Riklet (Dec 27, 2011)

Royale Creme Anglaise

when phil misses the opportunity to make rude and demeaning comments to all the arseholes who go to the pheasant shoot, you would hope there's something cheering him up anyway.


----------



## crusty bloomer (Dec 27, 2011)

He's not English, Liz got a mouthful of hummus

This country....


----------



## yardbird (Dec 27, 2011)

He's just left hospital.
I know this because a radio reporter was outside the hospital.
Fucking nuts, why do we need a _live radio_ reporter?
I don't need a description of his wave as he leaves ffs - and nor does anyone else.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 27, 2011)

They'll be describing football matches next, live on air.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 27, 2011)

or the weather from other countries


----------



## Voley (Dec 27, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> i'm used to seeing transgressive violence on the screen as I suppose it's my 'hobby' to watch things that go beyond the pale.


You've said that to Orang Utan twice now. It hasn't made sense on either occasion. What are you going on about?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 27, 2011)

he's said it many times. beats me why he comes on here to say it so often.


----------



## john cooper (Dec 30, 2011)

does nobody stand when the national anthem is played they used to , know your place and sing , god save the queen


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 30, 2011)

john cooper said:


> does nobody stand when the national anthem is played they used to , know your place and sing , god save the queen


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 30, 2011)

john cooper said:


> does nobody stand when the national anthem is played they used to , know your place and sing , god save the queen


i've only ever seen people stand for amhran na bhfiann, never for god save the queen


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 30, 2011)

john cooper said:


> does nobody stand when the national anthem is played they used to , know your place and sing , god save the queen



The troll is getting weaker and weaker.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 30, 2011)

my ma's ex used to stand for the anthem. Naval boarding school-onto navy-factory foreman. Peculiar  and slightly autistic imo


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 30, 2011)

I've read accounts by various film journos about this business - Alan Jones (he of "Frighfest" etc fame) once recounted a story of seeing a double bill at a cinema in the Victora area in the early 70's, and getting the evil stares treatment from fellow punters, for refusing to stand up for the national anthem when they blared it out in the cinema before the film!


----------



## john cooper (Jan 3, 2012)

Mr.Bishie said:


>


go straight to the tower


----------



## souljacker (Jan 3, 2012)

john cooper said:


> go straight to the tower



Do not pass go. Do not collect £200.


----------



## john cooper (Jan 3, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> i've only ever seen people stand for amhran na bhfiann, never for god save the queen



so they should ...but in england god save the queen


----------



## souljacker (Jan 3, 2012)

john cooper said:


> so they should ...but in england god save the queen



Can you give me one good reason why I should?


----------



## xes (Jan 3, 2012)

god fucked the queen, hard, up the shit box. I stood for that, but only so I could get a better view.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 3, 2012)

john cooper said:


> so they should ...but in england god save the queen


no one else will


----------



## john cooper (Jan 4, 2012)

souljacker said:


> Can you give me one good reason why I should?


i suppose its called respect standing up for the national anthem as its for the army lads too who give their lives so we have free speech , like giving your opinion on here freedom has to be fought for i think that answeres your question


----------



## john cooper (Jan 4, 2012)

xes said:


> god fucked the queen, hard, up the shit box. I stood for that, but only so I could get a better view.


i think thats a very child like response


----------



## xes (Jan 4, 2012)

why? I couldn't see!!


----------



## john cooper (Jan 4, 2012)

going back to the thread ime so very glad prince philip is on the mend as a royalist ime happy


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 4, 2012)

john cooper said:


> going back to the thread ime so very glad prince philip is on the mend as a royalist ime happy


as a royalist you're nuts. btw you do know he's going to die pretty soon, don't you.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 4, 2012)

john cooper said:


> i think thats a very child like response


do the children you know often talk about fucking the queen?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 4, 2012)

john cooper said:


> i suppose its called respect standing up for the national anthem as its for the army lads too who give their lives so we have free speech , like giving your opinion on here freedom has to be fought for i think that answeres your question


the national anthem is not for the army, it's for the queen - hence its title. soldiers do not give their lives so we can have free speech, if they did they'd have attacked our government in times gone by


----------



## john cooper (Jan 4, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> the national anthem is not for the army, it's for the queen - hence its title. soldiers do not give their lives so we can have free speech, if they did they'd have attacked our government in times gone by


i can see you are a republican and as such we wont agree i feel


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 4, 2012)

john cooper said:


> i can see you are a republican and as such we wont agree i feel


if you don't know what the national anthem's for you're not much of a fucking royalist


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 4, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> if you don't know what the national anthem's for you're not much of a fucking royalist


It's for making up funny words to, humming the third verse, lyp syncing, etc. All national anthems are for this purpose.


----------



## john cooper (Jan 4, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> if you don't know what the national anthem's for you're not much of a fucking royalist


swearing its not very nice why the hang up over royalists ?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 4, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> It's for making up funny words to, humming the third verse, lyp syncing, etc. All national anthems are for this purpose.


no, i'm talking about its official, its ostensible purpose, which is to honour the monarch (hence its title, god save the queen). people stand up to honour the monarch, not to honour the fucking army.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 4, 2012)

john cooper said:


> swearing its not very nice why the hang up over royalists ?


more for hanging royalists than having hang ups about them


----------



## john cooper (Jan 4, 2012)

ime trying hard to see your point of view , i wished an old man the very best after having a heart attack as for the army they swear allegance to the queen as such the national anthem is of great relevence to them


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 4, 2012)

I wish people would punctuate.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 4, 2012)

john cooper said:


> ime trying hard to see your point of view , i wished an old man the very best after having a heart attack as for the army they swear allegance to the queen as such the national anthem is of great relevence to them


no you're not


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 4, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> I wish people would punctuate.


it's like bathing, some people have an aversion to it


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 4, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> it's like bathing, some people have an aversion to it


You're at least capable of a stand-up wash; John runs one thought into another with no warning of the splice.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 4, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> You're at least capable of a stand-up wash; John runs one thought into another with no warning of the splice.


John offers a poor quality piss stream of consciousness.


----------



## john cooper (Jan 5, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> You're at least capable of a stand-up wash; John runs one thought into another with no warning of the splice.


i was in a rush !


----------



## john cooper (Jan 5, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> You're at least capable of a stand-up wash; John runs one thought into another with no warning of the splice.


try and offer a valid arguement to back up your aversion to the royal family , maybe then i will listen .


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 5, 2012)

Too busy for semicolons!  Lord, what a high-powered life.


----------



## john cooper (Jan 5, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> it's like bathing, some people have an aversion to it


bathing is a good thing ...well done ! see we can agree .


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 5, 2012)

john cooper said:


> try and offer a valid arguement to back up your aversion to the royal family , maybe then i will listen .


How do you know I have an aversion to the Royal Family?  Have we met?


----------



## past caring (Jan 5, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Too busy for semicolons! Lord, what a high-powered life.



All them bums to suck, danny, all them bums.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 5, 2012)

john cooper said:


> try and offer a valid arguement to back up your aversion to the royal family , maybe then i will listen .


try to make a valid argument for support of the saxe-coburg-gothas and perhaps i will read it


----------



## john cooper (Jan 5, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Too busy for semicolons! Lord, what a high-powered life.


are you an english teacher ?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 5, 2012)

john cooper said:


> are you an english teacher ?


No.


----------



## john cooper (Jan 5, 2012)

prince philip is making a splendid recovery , well done that man !


----------



## john cooper (Jan 5, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> No.


thought so , clever man then .


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 5, 2012)

john cooper said:


> thought so , clever man then .


You seem to be making a lot of guesses about me: my employment, my views on the royal family.  Been here before?


----------



## past caring (Jan 5, 2012)

john cooper said:


> thought so , clever man then .



Yeah, but by your standards.....


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 5, 2012)

john cooper said:


> prince philip is making a splendid recovery , well done that man !


don't you get bored of being a lickspittle?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 5, 2012)

past caring said:


> Yeah, but by your standards.....


Yeah, that's right.

...

Oi!


----------



## past caring (Jan 5, 2012)

Anyway, where's Peter Dow when you need him, eh?


----------



## john cooper (Jan 6, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> don't you get bored of being a lickspittle?


thats a new one on me lickspittle ?


----------



## john cooper (Jan 6, 2012)

past caring said:


> Yeah, but by your standards.....


we judge everything by our own standards i rate mine quite high as i never swear i never insult others i never use sexual inuendo and i give respect those are my standards what are yours ?


----------



## past caring (Jan 6, 2012)

Mine? Can't standard brown nosed cunts.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 6, 2012)

john cooper said:


> we judge everything by our own standards i rate mine quite high as i never swear i never insult others i never use sexual inuendo and i give respect those are my standards what are yours ?


i think what you mean is you're repressed.


----------



## john cooper (Jan 6, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> i think what you mean is you're repressed.


is that what you think i am repressed..setting certain standards in life means ime repressed ..i cant see it


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 6, 2012)

What particularly rankled over the festive season was the endless rolling news about Phil in hopsital, Phil on the mend, Phil attending church ad nauseum. I'm pretty sure there was a lot more important stuff going down, surely?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 6, 2012)

john cooper said:


> is that what you think i am repressed..setting certain standards in life means ime repressed ..i cant see it


Look in a mirror and it will become apparent


----------



## john cooper (Jan 7, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> Look in a mirror and it will become apparent


that sounds really quite insulting as you know nothing about me


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2012)

It was supposed to be insulting, you blockhead


----------



## john cooper (Jan 7, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> It was supposed to be insulting, you blockhead





Orang Utan said:


> It was supposed to be insulting, you blockhead


blockhead thats a new insult dont think theres a need to be rude


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2012)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> It was supposed to be insulting, you blockhead



Blockhead? Is that you Linus?


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 7, 2012)

edit: I do post shit sometimes......


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2012)

john cooper said:


> blockhead thats a new insult dont think theres a need to be rude


It's a very old insult, you antidiluvian dunderhead. There is of course no need to be rude, but there is also no need for the monarchy in this day and age.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jan 7, 2012)

So, John, what do you like so much about the royal family?


----------



## 8ball (Jan 7, 2012)

ElizabethofYork said:


> So, John, what do you like so much about the royal family?



Civility restored.

I'm guessing it's the shiny outfits and the horses and carriages.


----------



## john cooper (Jan 8, 2012)

ElizabethofYork said:


> So, John, what do you like so much about the royal family?


ime a royalist its how i was brought up to show respect to the queen years ago i would have tugged my forelock and doffed my cap , its a bit like showing respect to the pope after all she is still the head of the church of england is she not ?


----------



## john cooper (Jan 8, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> It's a very old insult, you antidiluvian dunderhead. There is of course no need to be rude, but there is also no need for the monarchy in this day and age.


thats a matter of opinion i beg to differ as for calling me a dunderhead i wont rise


----------



## john cooper (Jan 8, 2012)

8ball said:


> Civility restored.
> 
> I'm guessing it's the shiny outfits and the horses and carriages.


not really the trappings are a bit dated i agree its the principle of the royal family and what they stand for that i respect ....it aint an easy job ime guessing


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 8, 2012)

Airlock? Can we? Please? It's the grotesque "ime" as much as anything else.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2012)

john cooper said:


> thats a matter of opinion i beg to differ as for calling me a dunderhead i wont rise


Have you no respect for punctuation?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2012)

john cooper said:


> thats a matter of opinion i beg to differ as for calling me a dunderhead i wont rise


Yeh we'll weigh you down with stones to make sure


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2012)

john cooper said:


> ime a royalist its how i was brought up to show respect to the queen years ago i would have tugged my forelock and doffed my cap , its a bit like showing respect to the pope after all she is still the head of the church of england is she not ?


No she is not the head of the c of e like the pope's head of the catholic church. and if your argument in showing respect to the queen is based on her place in the c of e then why should jewish quaker or yezidi britons give a fuck about her?


----------



## john cooper (Jan 8, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> No she is not the head of the c of e like the pope's head of the catholic church. and if your argument in showing respect to the queen is based on her place in the c of e then why should jewish quaker or yezidi britons give a fuck about her?


for the same reason i show other faiths a modicum of respect unlike you with the language you use


----------



## john cooper (Jan 8, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh we'll weigh you down with stones to make sure


anicdotes is that all you have ...thats a pity


----------



## john cooper (Jan 8, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Have you no respect for punctuation?


not really no


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jan 8, 2012)

john cooper said:


> its a bit like showing respect to the pope after all she is still the head of the church of england is she not ?



The Pope is a man, and is head of the Catholic Church not the C of E.


----------



## poisondwarf (Jan 8, 2012)

Why on earth should anyone have to respect a family that has dodgy connections, are unelected, are the biggest benefit scroungers and have so much wealth and privilige that is inherited. Why do you think they're any better than you? I really think royalists are stupid imo.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 8, 2012)

john cooper said:


> not really the trappings are a bit dated i agree its the principle of the royal family and what they stand for that i respect ....it aint an easy job ime guessing



Surely being 'dated' is what it's all about.
Having Kings and Queens bestowed with a magical right to rule seems inextricably bound up with some kind of Tolkien-esque fantasy nostalgia.

I don't know what a 'modernised' version would look like. Would they be regional managers of a slave farm run by malevolent aliens perhaps?
Hang on, David Icke's already done the work here...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2012)

john cooper said:


> anicdotes is that all you have ...thats a pity


it's not a fucking anecdote you daft twat


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2012)

john cooper said:


> for the same reason i show other faiths a modicum of respect unlike you with the language you use


lest we forget: the church of england's early years saw a great number of judicial killings of eg catholics who refused to join the c of e


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2012)

poisondwarf said:


> I really think royalists are stupid imo.


john cooper's doing his best to prove you right


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 8, 2012)

execution under recusancy laws was to put a board on someone and keep piling big stones on it till the papist was crushed. Unusual method imo, and weird.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 8, 2012)

Cheerleading for the royal family is in extremely poor taste on a thread about the Duke of Edinburgh's murder of Alisa Dmitrijeva. Take it somewhere else, Cooper.


----------



## john cooper (Jan 9, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> What particularly rankled over the festive season was the endless rolling news about Phil in hopsital, Phil on the mend, Phil attending church ad nauseum. I'm pretty sure there was a lot more important stuff going down, surely?


sense at last !


----------



## john cooper (Jan 9, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Cheerleading for the royal family is in extremely poor taste on a thread about the Duke of Edinburgh's murder of Alisa Dmitrijeva. Take it somewhere else, Cooper.


cover your eyes if it offends


----------



## john cooper (Jan 9, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> The Pope is a man, and is head of the Catholic Church not the C of E.


i dont know were this came from ..back track


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jan 9, 2012)

I'd be interested to know what you admire so much about the royals, John Cooper?


----------



## john cooper (Jan 10, 2012)

ElizabethofYork said:


> I'd be interested to know what you admire so much about the royals, John Cooper?


i would be interested to know why you dont Elizabeth of york ?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jan 10, 2012)

john cooper said:


> i dont know were this came from ..back track



You said;



> its a bit like showing respect to the pope after all she is still the head of the church of england is she not ?



implying that;

a) the pope is a woman.

and

b) she is the head of the C of E

Everyone knows this, I would expect a royalist to!


----------



## 8ball (Jan 11, 2012)

john cooper said:


> i would be interested to know why you dont Elizabeth of york ?



Since when was 'Elizabeth of York' a verb? 

Don't answer that - I'm sure it's way too filthy for my delicate constitution...


----------



## john cooper (Jan 11, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> You said;
> 
> implying that;
> 
> ...



ime a white witch so its all ging gang goo


----------



## john cooper (Jan 11, 2012)

8ball said:


> Since when was 'Elizabeth of York' a verb?
> 
> Don't answer that - I'm sure it's way too filthy for my delicate constitution...


a noun surely


----------



## john cooper (Jan 11, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> You said;
> 
> implying that;
> 
> ...


very bad grammer on my part ...well spotted


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jan 11, 2012)

john cooper said:


> i would be interested to know why you dont Elizabeth of york ?



How do you know I don't?


----------



## 8ball (Jan 11, 2012)

ElizabethofYork said:


> How do you know I don't?



It would be confusingly recursive.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jan 11, 2012)

Rather than snobbishly having a pop at John Cooper for his less-than-perfect grammar and punctuation, shall we actually discuss the monarchy?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 11, 2012)

they need the russian solution and John belongs in a re-education camp


----------



## 8ball (Jan 11, 2012)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Rather than snobbishly having a pop at John Cooper for his less-than-perfect grammar and punctuation, shall we actually discuss the monarchy?





DotCommunist said:


> they need the russian solution and John belongs in a re-education camp



That's got the monarchy discussed.

I have no problem with 'imperfect grammar', but it's nice to be able to derive some kind of meaning from posts.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jan 11, 2012)

Could we set up a loon alert system on here please? Only I'd never come across john cooper before and if I hadn't clicked on this thread by accident I'd never have seen his excellent, informative and entertaining posts. We should be alerted when such people are posting so that we can all enjoy the wisdom they have to offer.


----------



## john cooper (Jan 12, 2012)

ElizabethofYork said:


> How do you know I don't?


yes you are quite correct you did not say you were not a royalist i just assumed that and it was wrong of me to do so , please except this kissed rose as way of an appology .


----------



## john cooper (Jan 12, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> they need the russian solution and John belongs in a re-education camp


your name explains your comment !


----------



## john cooper (Jan 12, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> Could we set up a loon alert system on here please? Only I'd never come across john cooper before and if I hadn't clicked on this thread by accident I'd never have seen his excellent, informative and entertaining posts. We should be alerted when such people are posting so that we can all enjoy the wisdom they have to offer.


when your say ( loon ) are you ? denigrating people with mental health issues , maybe you should have a re think .


----------



## TopCat (Jan 12, 2012)

john cooper said:


> when your say ( loon ) are you ? denigrating people with mental health issues , maybe you should have a re think .


Loving the Royal family, looking up to them, venerating them is a sign of a loon who frankly needs support and possibly medication or a lobotomy.


----------



## john cooper (Jan 12, 2012)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Rather than snobbishly having a pop at John Cooper for his less-than-perfect grammar and punctuation, shall we actually discuss the monarchy?


splendid idea .. i do like a person with sense , although i cannot with your discription of me . he or she who is without sin cast the first stone !


----------



## john cooper (Jan 12, 2012)

There i go again bad grammer ...


----------



## 8ball (Jan 12, 2012)

john cooper said:


> when your say ( loon ) are you ? denigrating people with mental health issues , maybe you should have a re think .



We have a local definition of 'loon' here, meaning 'poster with username comprised of both a first name and a surname who displays distressing combination of migraine-inducing syntax and irrational beliefs'.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2012)

john cooper said:


> There i go again bad grammer ...


No grammar


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jan 12, 2012)

john cooper said:


> when your say ( loon ) are you ? denigrating people with mental health issues , maybe you should have a re think .



Nope. I'm taking the piss out of you.


----------



## john cooper (Jan 12, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> Nope. I'm taking the piss out of you.


in every bunch of roses you always find a prick !


----------



## john cooper (Jan 12, 2012)

8ball said:


> We have a local definition of 'loon' here, meaning 'poster with username comprised of both a first name and a surname who displays distressing combination of migraine-inducing syntax and irrational beliefs'.


always wondered what the phrase talking bollocks was...now i know


----------



## john cooper (Jan 12, 2012)

TopCat said:


> Loving the Royal family, looking up to them, venerating them is a sign of a loon who frankly needs support and possibly medication or a lobotomy.


how can i respond to this drivel ...i know ...god save the queen !


----------



## 8ball (Jan 12, 2012)

TopCat said:


> Loving the Royal family, looking up to them, venerating them is a sign of a loon who frankly needs support and possibly medication or a lobotomy.



I think further compromise to frontal lobe functioning is the last thing required here.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 12, 2012)

john cooper said:


> always wondered what the phrase talking bollocks was...now i know



But 'loon' is quicker to type.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jan 12, 2012)

john cooper said:


> in every bunch of roses you always find a prick !



What's the difference between a hedgehog and john cooper's house? A hedgehog only has pricks on the outside.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jan 12, 2012)

john cooper said:


> how can i respond to this drivel ...i know ...god save the queen !



Usually when people appeal to God for salvation it's because they feel their situation is futile - that without divine intervention their cause is doomed ("God help us", "God knows what we're going to do", "please God, no!"). So in some ways it's amusing that you appeal to the almighty to save a great, powerful monarch whose superiority to the rest of us is apparently self-evident (that's why you refuse to tell us why you support the monarchy, right?).

If only the queen were in the same position as the poor sods her armies are murdering every day, whose cry can be heard, "please God, make it stop!"


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 12, 2012)

john cooper said:


> i would be interested to know why you dont Elizabeth of york ?


that they are a standing affront to democracy and progress, hmm? That the very concept of royalty is centuries out of date?
That we're not all forelock-tugging serfs like you?
e2a; why _should_ I respect someone who has been given a life of unimaginable privilege and eminence purely because of accident of birth?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 12, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> Nope. I'm taking the piss out of you.



He's giving it away freely as far as I can see.


----------



## john cooper (Jan 13, 2012)

Streathamite said:


> that they are a standing affront to democracy and progress, hmm? That the very concept of royalty is centuries out of date?
> That we're not all forelock-tugging serfs like you?
> e2a; why _should_ I respect someone who has been given a life of unimaginable privilege and eminence purely because of accident of birth?


you would replace the monarchy with what ? and yes i am a proud royalist and not afraid to say it , i love that royal family and all they stand for , looking at all the dictatorships in the world that are now all toppling i say god bless the queen


----------



## john cooper (Jan 13, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> He's giving it away freely as far as I can see.


i see you are looking through piss covered glasses


----------



## john cooper (Jan 13, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> Usually when people appeal to God for salvation it's because they feel their situation is futile - that without divine intervention their cause is doomed ("God help us", "God knows what we're going to do", "please God, no!"). So in some ways it's amusing that you appeal to the almighty to save a great, powerful monarch whose superiority to the rest of us is apparently self-evident (that's why you refuse to tell us why you support the monarchy, right?).
> 
> If only the queen were in the same position as the poor sods her armies are murdering every day, whose cry can be heard, "please God, make it stop!"


as a religeous man using the phrase god comes naturally , you find this amusing , what ever floats your boat i guess


----------



## john cooper (Jan 13, 2012)

TopCat said:


> Loving the Royal family, looking up to them, venerating them is a sign of a loon who frankly needs support and possibly medication or a lobotomy.


yes i do love them all very much , ide ask what you love ? but ime afraid to ask


----------



## john cooper (Jan 13, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> Usually when people appeal to God for salvation it's because they feel their situation is futile - that without divine intervention their cause is doomed ("God help us", "God knows what we're going to do", "please God, no!"). So in some ways it's amusing that you appeal to the almighty to save a great, powerful monarch whose superiority to the rest of us is apparently self-evident (that's why you refuse to tell us why you support the monarchy, right?).
> 
> If only the queen were in the same position as the poor sods her armies are murdering every day, whose cry can be heard, "please God, make it stop!"


i think the soldiers who are fighting and dying to maintain your freedom of speech and you dont even realise thats what you have , would be insulted at you calling them murderers maybe you should appologise ?


----------



## john cooper (Jan 13, 2012)

TopCat said:


> Loving the Royal family, looking up to them, venerating them is a sign of a loon who frankly needs support and possibly medication or a lobotomy.


there you go again using the word ( loon ) as an insult its a bird numb nuts


----------



## TopCat (Jan 13, 2012)

john cooper said:


> you would replace the monarchy with what ? and yes i am a proud royalist and not afraid to say it , i love that royal family and all they stand for , looking at all the dictatorships in the world that are now all toppling i say god bless the queen


You are a parody.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jan 13, 2012)

John, perhaps you could explain what it is about the royal family that you love?  Do you think it's fair tht people are rich and privileged and bowed and scraped to just because of an accident of birth?  Why are they better than anyone else?


----------



## TopCat (Jan 13, 2012)

He loves them because they are special and he can look up to them and the Queen Mother was lovely and he does not don't want a president and the tourists come and bring their much needed money and it's great to shout "raaaay" after camping out on the Mall for two days so he can catch a glimpse of the golden coach and talk about the corgi's.


----------



## T & P (Jan 13, 2012)

They are what makes Britain Grreeeeaaat!


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 13, 2012)

john cooper said:


> i think the soldiers who are fighting and dying to maintain your freedom of speech and you dont even realise thats what you have , would be insulted at you calling them murderers maybe you should appologise ?



How is bombing families and torturing people in Afghanistan etc maintaining freedom of speech; do you think?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jan 13, 2012)

john cooper said:


> i think the soldiers who are fighting and dying to maintain your freedom of speech and you dont even realise thats what you have , would be insulted at you calling them murderers maybe you should appologise ?



The people who give the orders are the murderers, not the soldiers. And I fail to see how bombing innocent Afghan peasants protects my freedom of speech.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jan 13, 2012)

john cooper said:


> as a religeous man using the phrase god comes naturally , you find this amusing , what ever floats your boat i guess



1) God is a word, not a phrase.

2) It's not the use of the word God I find amusing, it's the fact that this supposedly great monarch needs His help.

Loon.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 13, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> The people who give the orders are the murderers, not the soldiers.



Nuremberg sez no.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 13, 2012)

TopCat said:


> You are a parody.



Quite a good parody, though.  That post has several nested ideas in there, none of which makes any sense at all.  I especially like the juxtaposition of dictatorships toppling around the world with 'God bless the queen'.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jan 13, 2012)

8ball said:


> Nuremberg sez no.



Yeah, 'cos obviously the two are comparable


----------



## 8ball (Jan 13, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> Yeah, 'cos obviously the two are comparable



If the orders are illegal they are directly comparable in the only sense that matters. Unless there's a point down the chain of command where you are no longer culpable...

If the orders aren't illegal there are no murderers involved in any case.

It was only a side point anyway...


----------



## john cooper (Jan 13, 2012)

ElizabethofYork said:


> John, perhaps you could explain what it is about the royal family that you love? Do you think it's fair tht people are rich and privileged and bowed and scraped to just because of an accident of birth? Why are they better than anyone else?


i didnt say they were better than anyone , but worthy of our respect for all the hard work and dedication as a family , after all they do represent the english nation , yes english on the world stage ..bravo !


----------



## john cooper (Jan 13, 2012)

TopCat said:


> You are a parody.


not a parody ...a royalist


----------



## john cooper (Jan 13, 2012)

8ball said:


> Quite a good parody, though. That post has several nested ideas in there, none of which makes any sense at all. I especially like the juxtaposition of dictatorships toppling around the world with 'God bless the queen'.


why cherry pick parts of a verse to create a reply with a hint of humour the fact they dont make sense to you ...well ime not really surprised .


----------



## john cooper (Jan 13, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> 1) God is a word, not a phrase.
> 
> 2) It's not the use of the word God I find amusing, it's the fact that this supposedly great monarch needs His help.
> 
> Loon.


its a word we should use more often..far better than loon


----------



## john cooper (Jan 13, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> The people who give the orders are the murderers, not the soldiers. And I fail to see how bombing innocent Afghan peasants protects my freedom of speech.


the suicide bombings are caused by insurgents..not the troops


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 13, 2012)

john cooper said:


> i didnt say they were better than anyone , but worthy of our respect for all the hard work and dedication as a family , after all they do represent the english nation , yes english on the world stage ..bravo !


they represent the UNITED KINGDOM you thick fuck, which also includes the welsh, scots and people from the six counties. you do know what the united kingdom is, don't you?

what sort of a fucking royalist are you?

you thought the national anthem was for the army.

now you think that only the english have the misfortune to be represented by the saxe-coburg-gothas.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 13, 2012)

john cooper said:


> not a parody ...a royalist


a thick fuck, that's what you are. and you'll prove it again in your next post.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 13, 2012)

john cooper said:


> i think the soldiers who are fighting and dying to maintain your freedom of speech and you dont even realise thats what you have , would be insulted at you calling them murderers maybe you should appologise ?


you do know what freedom of speech is, don't you?

it means, apart from other things, being able to call soldiers murderers.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jan 14, 2012)

john cooper said:


> the suicide bombings are caused by insurgents..not the troops



Good job I wasn't talking about suicide bombs then isn't it? And suicide bombs are caused primarily by US foreign policy, aided and abetted by the British armed forces.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jan 14, 2012)

john cooper said:


> its a word we should use more often..far better than loon



Yet strangely, when it comes before the words "save the queen" it is the mark of a loon. You're a troll aren't you? Unless you answer elizabeth of york's perfectly reasonable and polite question that's the only conclusion I can reach.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jan 14, 2012)

8ball said:


> If the orders are illegal they are directly comparable in the only sense that matters. Unless there's a point down the chain of command where you are no longer culpable...
> 
> If the orders aren't illegal there are no murderers involved in any case.
> 
> It was only a side point anyway...



I wasn't talking about murder in the liberal legalistic sense, more in the moral sense. And it's not as simple as that - first of all the troops may be misled into believing that what they are doing is justified. Secondly, once they're there they may genuinely have to kill in order to preserve their own life - I'm not going to criticise them for that. The ones to be held responsible for the deaths are those that give the orders, the ones that put them in a position where they have to kill.

I'm sure there are troops who are murderers, who enjoy killing, or who know what they're doing isn't justified but carry on anyway but that doesn't account for all of them.


----------



## Pingu (Jan 14, 2012)

i recomend you go post on arrse. let me know when you do so i can watch


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 14, 2012)

Died he died yet


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 14, 2012)

john cooper said:


> when your say ( loon ) are you ? denigrating people with mental health issues , maybe you should have a re think .


No you're being called a duck.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 14, 2012)

ElizabethofYork said:


> John, perhaps you could explain what it is about the royal family that you love?  Do you think it's fair tht people are rich and privileged and bowed and scraped to just because of an accident of birth?  Why are they better than anyone else?


I'd just like to point out this is a rather flawed view. 

What has fair got to do with it? 

Who agrees they are better than anyone else?

How does that work in a room of many of them?  Are they like magnets do they repell? 

Unpopular as this will be on here the royals seem to be in an impossible situation born into a life which is stage managed from birth to death. Put to work as children given all the trappings of wealth but no privacy to ever enjoy it.  They are cash poor and on paper asset rich. But the reality is the land and assets can't be sold because they belong to the country as well. 

Never knowing if the people who are around you are using you to advance themselves.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jan 14, 2012)

Pingu said:


> i recomend you go post on arrse. let me know when you do so i can watch



Now why would I want to do that?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jan 14, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> I'd just like to point out this is a rather flawed view.
> 
> What has fair got to do with it?
> 
> ...



I reckon I could handle that tbh


----------



## Pingu (Jan 14, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> Now why would I want to do that?


cos i am bored and the entertainment would amuse me a while


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jan 14, 2012)

Pingu said:


> cos i am bored and the entertainment would amuse me a while



Think I'll give it a miss. Strange that you say it to me who's pointing out that the troops aren't murderers and not to the poster who claimed they were but hey ho.


----------



## john cooper (Jan 14, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> I reckon I could handle that tbh


maybe i will apply to be a butler that i may serve at close proximity


----------



## john cooper (Jan 14, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> Think I'll give it a miss. Strange that you say it to me who's pointing out that the troops aren't murderers and not to the poster who claimed they were but hey ho.


the poster you mention you cannot believe , propoganda aggainst the army maybe ?


----------



## john cooper (Jan 14, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Died he died yet


he is making a complete recovery as a true royalist ime so happy for him


----------



## john cooper (Jan 14, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> I reckon I could handle that tbh


royalty seperate the wheat from the chaff so that the wheat may flourish , as this is a land of plenty and the top 5% have it , do they deserve it ? but of coarse they do .


----------



## chazegee (Jan 14, 2012)

He's coming round boys.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 14, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> I wasn't talking about murder in the liberal legalistic sense, more in the moral sense.



Yeah, I figured the disagreement was down to the semantics of the word 'murder' - I agree with the rest of your points.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 14, 2012)

john cooper said:


> royalty seperate the wheat from the chaff so that the wheat may flourish , as this is a land of plenty and the top 5% have it , do they deserve it ? but of coarse they do .



Losing plausibility now - rein it in a bit.  See how it looks written down before clicking on anything.

90% of writing is editing.


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Jan 14, 2012)

I remember a story told me by my sister in law and she say that her great aunt was in the RAF for women version (I forget) and as there wasn't much for them to do one of her jobs were to serve Phillips cups of tea. The normal rule was knock and then enter well what she use to do it put the tea on the desk and then knock on the way out. Bless he was a very bad lad.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 14, 2012)

lopsidedbunny said:


> I remember a story told me by my sister in law and she say that her great aunt was in the RAF for women version (I forget) and as there wasn't much for them to do one of her jobs were to serve Phillips cups of tea. The normal rule was knock and then enter well what she use to do it put the tea on the desk and then knock on the way out. Bless he was a very bad lad.



Do elaborate.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jan 15, 2012)

john cooper said:


> the poster you mention you cannot believe , propoganda aggainst the army maybe ?



You what? Again in English and with punctuation please (and no, I'm not being a grammar snob, I genuinely haven't got a clue what you're on about).


----------



## shagnasty (Jan 15, 2012)

I don't mind the queen too much she does a lot for the commonwealth .but the rest of the royals are pampered dead weight


----------



## 8ball (Jan 15, 2012)

shagnasty said:


> I don't mind the queen too much she does a lot for the commonwealth .but the rest of the royals are pampered dead weight



I like the posts justifying the Royals on what they _do_. 

A modern monarchy needs to fit in the modern world, though, and that means privatisation.
Jordan, Posh'n'Becks, Q4S, Halliburton and all other 'willing providers' should be able to tender for our monarchy services.


----------



## john cooper (Jan 16, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> You what? Again in English and with punctuation please (and no, I'm not being a grammar snob, I genuinely haven't got a clue what you're on about).


yes i agree you dont know .


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 16, 2012)

john cooper said:


> he is making a complete recovery as a true royalist ime so happy for him


when are you going to make a complete - or even partial - recovery?


----------



## xes (Jan 16, 2012)

john cooper said:


> royalty seperate the wheat from the chaff so that the wheat may flourish , as this is a land of plenty and the top 5% have it , do they deserve it ? but of coarse they do .


oh go on, I'll bite. How, prey tell, do the top % "deserve" their wealth and status? Most are born into it, and most of them are so far stuck up their own arses, they haven't even got a clue what it is like to be English, let alone lord it up over the people who live here. Nobody is better than anybody else. Those parasites, and that is what they are, need to remember that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 16, 2012)

xes said:


> oh go on, I'll bite. How, prey tell, do the top % "deserve" their wealth and status? Most are born into it, and most of them are so far stuck up their own arses, they haven't even got a clue what it is like to be English, let alone lord it up over the people who live here. Nobody is better than anybody else. Those parasites, and that is what they are, need to remember that.


if nobody is better than anybody else, doesn't that put us all on a par with these parasites?


----------



## xes (Jan 16, 2012)

yes, we are no better than them. Their actions can define them as arseholes, but we are no more or less worthy of the air we breathe and the food we eat, than them.


----------



## john cooper (Jan 16, 2012)

xes said:


> oh go on, I'll bite. How, prey tell, do the top % "deserve" their wealth and status? Most are born into it, and most of them are so far stuck up their own arses, they haven't even got a clue what it is like to be English, let alone lord it up over the people who live here. Nobody is better than anybody else. Those parasites, and that is what they are, need to remember that.


i take it you know some the top 5% or is this a guess ?


----------



## john cooper (Jan 16, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> when are you going to make a complete - or even partial - recovery?


you called the top 5% parasites , is it not just success and you are just belly aching because you failed to join them ?


----------



## xes (Jan 16, 2012)

Anyone who can sit there on billions, whilst people starve, is a parasite.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 16, 2012)

john cooper said:


> you called the top 5% parasites , is it not just success and you are just belly aching because you failed to join them ?


no, i asked 'when are you going to make a complete - or even partial - recovery?', not 'prove you can't tell one poster from another'


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 16, 2012)

john cooper said:


> you would replace the monarchy with what ?


An elected head of state, so that the British people can actually decide, as they should do, who is head of state. This, btw, is what we call 'democracy'


> and yes i am a proud royalist and not afraid to say it , i love that royal family and all they stand for


all they 'stand for' is centuries of inbreeding, privilege, abuse of power and persecution. What a sad, servile sheep you are



> looking at all the dictatorships in the world that are now all toppling i say god bless the queen


those AREN'T the only two alternatives, and what the hell do you think 'absolute monarchy' mean?

DOH!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 16, 2012)

Streathamite said:


> An elected head of state, so that the British people can actually decide, as they should do, who is head of state. This, btw, is what we call 'democracy'
> 
> !



Don't like this idea at all. Once the last Windsor has been hanged from a lamppost or shot in a cellar, we should choose monarchs by lot to serve a three year term.


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 16, 2012)

Maurice, you're turning into quite the radical these days!
quite like your idea, but we need specifics. Whose nzames would go in the hat for choosing by lot, and on what basis. I mean, would it be all UK citizens?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 16, 2012)

Any UK citizen with two A-levels or a vocational equivalent. It's the same principle as jury service. Compensation for loss of earnings would be paid.


----------



## Lock&Light (Jan 16, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Don't like this idea at all. Once the last Windsor has been hanged from a lamppost or shot in a cellar, we should choose monarchs by lot to serve a three year term.



It shouldn''t be possible, but you make John Cooper sound sensible.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 16, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> It shouldn''t be possible, but you make John Cooper sound sensible.



ime flaturd.


----------



## Lock&Light (Jan 16, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> ime flaturd.



Does that mean  you're as bright as a turd?


----------



## IC3D (Jan 16, 2012)

Don't like the idea of getting rid of the Royals, how will we get the army to support revolution against the capitalist ideologues in parliament without them.


----------



## shagnasty (Jan 16, 2012)

Streathamite said:


> Maurice, you're turning into quite the radical these days!
> quite like your idea, but we need specifics. Whose nzames would go in the hat for choosing by lot, and on what basis. I mean, would it be all UK citizens?


We could end with a polish president ,what would the daily mail say


----------



## john cooper (Jan 17, 2012)

Streathamite said:


> An elected head of state, so that the British people can actually decide, as they should do, who is head of state. This, btw, is what we call 'democracy'
> 
> all they 'stand for' is centuries of inbreeding, privilege, abuse of power and persecution. What a sad, servile sheep you are
> 
> ...


you called me a sheep ! it sounds to me like you are pushing the party line , the communist party that is . now those people are sheep controlled by the party , maybe time for you to reflect ?


----------



## john cooper (Jan 17, 2012)

IC3D said:


> Don't like the idea of getting rid of the Royals, how will we get the army to support revolution against the capitalist ideologues in parliament without them.


is not capitalism the best invention ever ?


----------



## john cooper (Jan 17, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Don't like this idea at all. Once the last Windsor has been hanged from a lamppost or shot in a cellar, we should choose monarchs by lot to serve a three year term.


Tony Blair showed us the way . when he knealt it front of the queen < what a great labour , look at him now living abroad rich as midas were are his socialist ideals now ? as he heads for the top 5%


----------



## john cooper (Jan 17, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Don't like this idea at all. Once the last Windsor has been hanged from a lamppost or shot in a cellar, we should choose monarchs by lot to serve a three year term.


YOU WOULDNT HANG THE POPE WOULD YOU ? so lay off the head of the church of england ..long may she reign .


----------



## xes (Jan 17, 2012)

I wouldn't mind seeing the pope swinging from the gallows. The pious old peado protecting cunt that he is.


----------



## john cooper (Jan 17, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> no, i asked 'when are you going to make a complete - or even partial - recovery?', not 'prove you can't tell one poster from another'


you do sound in your scrawl rather bitter , have you failed in life maybe , if i must talk about posters are they not just another form of propoganda ?


----------



## john cooper (Jan 17, 2012)

xes said:


> Anyone who can sit there on billions, whilst people starve, is a parasite.


its called survival of the fittest , the strong prosper and the weak are expendable a bit like the jungle , much better to be the predator than the prey .


----------



## john cooper (Jan 17, 2012)

xes said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing the pope swinging from the gallows. The pious old peado protecting cunt that he is.


you do express yourself in a rather blunt direct way , i cannot obviously agree .


----------



## xes (Jan 17, 2012)

john cooper said:


> its called survival of the fittest , the strong prosper and the weak are expendable a bit like the jungle , much better to be the predator than the prey .


How is it survival of the fittest, most of these twat  billionaires wouldn't fight their way out of a wet paper bag. Most were born rich, they'v never had to lift a finger in their lives, how is this in any way shape or form, "surival of the fittest"?

And yes, I do know 1 person who has several billion coming her way. But she's a good person, and works in a shop for a living, becasue she doesn't want anything to do with the money, because she knows what it does to people. She knows better than to think her financial situation means anything at all, other than she's got a big burdeon on the horizon. I'm pretty sure when the time comes, she's going to be giving it all away to good causes. She hates the idea of 1 person having all of that money. And I think she's a lovely person for it.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jan 17, 2012)

john cooper said:


> Tony Blair showed us the way . when he knealt it front of the queen < what a great labour , look at him now living abroad rich as midas were are his socialist ideals now ? as he heads for the top 5%



What socialist ideals would they be?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 17, 2012)

john cooper said:


> you do sound in your scrawl rather bitter , have you failed in life maybe , if i must talk about posters are they not just another form of propoganda ?


so you don't anticipate ever recovering from your affliction


----------



## Pingu (Jan 17, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> Think I'll give it a miss. Strange that you say it to me who's pointing out that the troops aren't murderers and not to the poster who claimed they were but hey ho.


sorry just seen this

wasnt inplying you were a bell end or anything just that that particular discussion is allways a good one over on arrse.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 17, 2012)

john cooper said:


> its called survival of the fittest , the strong prosper and the weak are expendable a bit like the jungle , much better to be the predator than the prey .



Best argument for hanging the lot of them that I've heard.


----------



## john cooper (Jan 17, 2012)

8ball said:


> Best argument for hanging the lot of them that I've heard.


didnt you only poor people were hung , although hanging is not an option today they just keep the poor in comprehensive education its a way of keeping them thick without them knowing it , easier then to manipulate them for the rest of their miserable lives ..good system wouldnt you agree ?


----------



## john cooper (Jan 17, 2012)

Pingu said:


> sorry just seen this
> 
> wasnt inplying you were a bell end or anything just that that particular discussion is allways a good one over on arrse.


instead of imitating a poster in parrot like fashion i would like to know your opinion if you have one ?


----------



## john cooper (Jan 17, 2012)

xes said:


> How is it survival of the fittest, most of these twat billionaires wouldn't fight their way out of a wet paper bag. Most were born rich, they'v never had to lift a finger in their lives, how is this in any way shape or form, "surival of the fittest"?
> 
> And yes, I do know 1 person who has several billion coming her way. But she's a good person, and works in a shop for a living, becasue she doesn't want anything to do with the money, because she knows what it does to people. She knows better than to think her financial situation means anything at all, other than she's got a big burdeon on the horizon. I'm pretty sure when the time comes, she's going to be giving it all away to good causes. She hates the idea of 1 person having all of that money. And I think she's a lovely person for it.


thats the whole reason for being rich !! you can pay others to do your fighting for you .


----------



## Pingu (Jan 17, 2012)

as with most things that concern other people i dont really give a shit. has no real impact on my life so doesnt register high on my giveatossomrter


----------



## john cooper (Jan 17, 2012)

ElizabethofYork said:


> What socialist ideals would they be?


is not the labour a socialist party ?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2012)

john cooper said:


> its called survival of the fittest , the strong prosper and the weak are expendable a bit like the jungle , much better to be the predator than the prey .


No it isn't.  That's both a misunderstanding of the term as it applies to evolution by natural selection, and a bad example even of the misunderstanding.


----------



## john cooper (Jan 17, 2012)

Pingu said:


> sorry just seen this
> 
> wasnt inplying you were a bell end or anything just that that particular discussion is allways a good one over on arrse.


cool as shit ? ide change it to > thick as a plank


----------



## Pingu (Jan 17, 2012)

john cooper said:


> cool as shit ? ide change it to > thick as a plank


 
or i could change to dilligaf? though i used that for ages. i may change it to "I can spell" for the lulz though but considering the potential for that to bite me on the arse a lot i may not


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jan 17, 2012)

john cooper said:


> is not the labour a socialist party ?



No, it certainly isn't.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jan 17, 2012)

john cooper said:


> didnt you only poor people were hung , although hanging is not an option today they just keep the poor in comprehensive education its a way of keeping them thick without them knowing it , easier then to manipulate them for the rest of their miserable lives ..good system wouldnt you agree ?



It keeps the rich rich and the poor poor.  You should approve of that!


----------



## john cooper (Jan 17, 2012)

Prince Philip has had a set back , penny pinchers in goverment wont allow him to have a new boat , send them to the tower i say you take the money from over seas aide , problem solved !


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 17, 2012)

john cooper said:


> Prince Philip has had a set back , penny pinchers in goverment wont allow him to have a new boat , send them to the tower i say you take the money from over seas aide , problem solved !



I'm assuming this is a poor attempt at humour and that you aren't really a complete and utter wankstain of a human being.


----------



## john cooper (Jan 17, 2012)

ElizabethofYork said:


> It keeps the rich rich and the poor poor. You should approve of that!


Elizabeth . a great name by the way , i dont agree but am just pointing out that is the system , you didnt attend a comprehensive school did you , please say no .


----------



## john cooper (Jan 17, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> I'm assuming this is a poor attempt at humour and that you aren't really a complete and utter wankstain of a human being.


its very important a new boat , wankstain did you learn that in junior school ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 17, 2012)

xes said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing the pope swinging from the gallows. The pious old peado protecting cunt that he is.


Latest edict - gay marriage is more threatening to the planet than climate change.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jan 17, 2012)

john cooper said:


> Elizabeth . a great name by the way , i dont agree but am just pointing out that is the system , you didnt attend a comprehensive school did you , please say no .



Yes, I attended a comprehensive school.  Why wouldn't I?  I'm a working class girl.


----------



## xes (Jan 17, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Latest edict - gay marriage is more threatening to the planet than climate change.


I know, he's a funny old bastard, isn't he.  Let's hope he's a dead old bastard before too long.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jan 17, 2012)

john cooper said:


> Elizabeth . a great name by the way , i dont agree but am just pointing out that is the system , you didnt attend a comprehensive school did you , please say no .


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2012)

john cooper said:


> is not the labour a socialist party ?


For real?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 17, 2012)

john cooper said:


> its very important a new boat , wankstain did you learn that in junior school ?



I see that I assumed wrongly.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 17, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


>



I'm very un-meme - I had to look up the origin of this pic today.


----------



## shagnasty (Jan 18, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> No it isn't. That's both a misunderstanding of the term as it applies to evolution by natural selection, and a bad example even of the misunderstanding.


But isn't darwanism really about adapting to the things around you.had an argument with my son once ,he was earning good money and talked about the survival of the fittest i said you may be clever but if i was stronger in body than you i can knock you on the head and take your money


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 18, 2012)

shagnasty said:


> But isn't darwanism really about adapting to the things around you.had an argument with my son once ,he was earning good money and talked about the survival of the fittest i said you may be clever but if i was stronger in body than you i can knock you on the head and take your money



"Survival of the fittest" - actually Spencer's phrase rather than Darwin's -  is about ability to pass on genes to the next generation.  It means the differential reproductive success resulting from better adaptation to environment.  If an organism is better designed for its environment, it is more likely to enjoy reproductive success.

Since your anecdote about your son involves data about your reproductive success but none about his, and little about your respective local environments, we can't judge whether your anecdote is germane.    Furthermore, you certainly share much by way of genetic make-up, unless his mother isn't telling you something...


----------



## john cooper (Jan 18, 2012)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Yes, I attended a comprehensive school. Why wouldn't I? I'm a working class girl .. working class i see .. and you admit to that ?


----------



## john cooper (Jan 18, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> For real?


for real ? are you in agreement ? if so you really must talk to Elizabeth she went to comprehensive school so give her time to think .


----------



## john cooper (Jan 18, 2012)

shagnasty said:


> But isn't darwanism really about adapting to the things around you.had an argument with my son once ,he was earning good money and talked about the survival of the fittest i said you may be clever but if i was stronger in body than you i can knock you on the head and take your money


instead of quoting darwin interesting as it is , ide like to see your pearls of wisdom written down , everybody mine ime a staunch royalist .


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jan 18, 2012)

John Cooper .... why should I be ashamed of being working class and attending a comprehensive school?

I don't know what "class" you describe yourself as, and what sort of school you went to, but just on the evidence of this thread I consider myself to be more intelligent than you.


----------



## john cooper (Jan 18, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> "Survival of the fittest" - actually Spencer's phrase rather than Darwin's - is about ability to pass on genes to the next generation. It means the differential reproductive success resulting from better adaptation to environment. If an organism is better designed for its environment, it is more likely to enjoy reproductive success.
> 
> Since your anecdote about your son involves data about your reproductive success but none about his, and little about your respective local environments, we can't judge whether your anecdote is germane.  Furthermore, you certainly share much by way of genetic make-up, unless his mother isn't telling you something...


this did make me smile very clever .


----------



## john cooper (Jan 18, 2012)

ElizabethofYork said:


> John Cooper .... why should I be ashamed of being working class and attending a comprehensive school?
> 
> I don't know what "class" you describe yourself as, and what sort of school you went to, but just on the evidence of this thread I consider myself to be more intelligent than you.


i didnt call you thick my dear ..you have just inferred that as for interlect its debatable .


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jan 18, 2012)

john cooper said:


> i didnt call you thick my dear ..you have just inferred that as for interlect its debatable .



I haven't inferred anything.

Please answer my question.  Why should I be ashamed of being working class and attending a comprehensive school?

Oh, and it's Intellect.  Not Interlect.


----------



## john cooper (Jan 18, 2012)

Elizabeth going to comprehensive school or poor school as i like to call isnt your fault , you were thrust into it by your parents ..blame them .


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jan 18, 2012)

john cooper said:


> Elizabeth going to comprehensive school or poor school as i like to call isnt your fault , you were thrust into it by your parents ..blame them .



Blame my parents for being working class?  Why?

What sort of school did you go to?


----------



## john cooper (Jan 18, 2012)

The latest on prince philip .. making a splendid recovery and will be playing polo and fly fishing again soon , 3 cheers .


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jan 18, 2012)

He'll be dead soon, so that's good news.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 18, 2012)

john cooper said:


> for real ? are you in agreement ? if so you really must talk to Elizabeth she went to comprehensive school so give her time to think .


See the question mark after "for real"?  It means it was a question.

I do not agree that the Labour Party is socialist in any way.  Quite how you think it might be is beyond me.

So, you didn't go to a comprehensive school, then?  What kind of school did you go to?


----------



## john cooper (Jan 18, 2012)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Blame my parents for being working class? Why?
> 
> What sort of school did you go to?


tedium is setting Elizabeth i find trying to explain my words difficult when they are really quite clear .


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 18, 2012)

john cooper said:


> Elizabeth going to comprehensive school or poor school as i like to call isnt your fault , you were thrust into it by your parents ..blame them .


you've been here bfore, havent you


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 18, 2012)

john cooper said:


> i didnt call you thick my dear ..you have just inferred that as for interlect its debatable .


interlect


----------



## john cooper (Jan 18, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> See the question mark after "for real"? It means it was a question.
> 
> I do not agree that the Labour Party is socialist in any way. Quite how you think it might be is beyond me.
> 
> So, you didn't go to a comprehensive school, then? What kind of school did you go to?


thats a shame really i did think we might have a glimmer of hope there for a minute , but alas noi went to comprehensive school myself it dosnt after learning the truth i cannot now try to enlighten others .


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jan 18, 2012)

john cooper said:


> tedium is setting Elizabeth i find trying to explain my words difficult when they are really quite clear .



Unfortunately due to your appalling English, your words are not at all clear.  Could you try to explain exactly why I and my parents should be ashamed of being working class and of going to a comprehensive school?


----------



## john cooper (Jan 18, 2012)

ElizabethofYork said:


> He'll be dead soon, so that's good news.


why would you say such an awful thing about a 90 yr old man and you named after a queen to ...shameful .


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jan 18, 2012)

john cooper said:


> why would you say such an awful thing about a 90 yr old man and you named after a queen to ...shameful .



Because all 90 year old men will be dead soon.  And ... (whisper).... my real name isn't Elizabeth.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 18, 2012)

john cooper said:


> you called me a sheep ! it sounds to me like you are pushing the party line , the communist party that is . now those people are sheep controlled by the party , maybe time for you to reflect ?


uncomfortable truths


----------



## john cooper (Jan 18, 2012)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Unfortunately due to your appalling English, your words are not at all clear. Could you try to explain exactly why I and my parents should be ashamed of being working class and of going to a comprehensive school?


my keyboard is playing i do appologise Elizabeth ashamed //mmm let me think if i can put it in words you might understand ..manipulation


----------



## john cooper (Jan 18, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> uncomfortable truths


you have been digging ..i stand by my words


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jan 18, 2012)

*apologise*

Manipulation?  Manipulation of whom by whom?  And why does this mean I should be ashamed of being working class?


----------



## john cooper (Jan 18, 2012)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Because all 90 year old men will be dead soon. And ... (whisper).... my real name isn't Elizabeth.


whisper ...my real name isnt ..prince charles


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 18, 2012)

john cooper said:


> why would you say such an awful thing about a 90 yr old man and you named after a queen to ...shameful .


why are you so obsessed with the monarchy?


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jan 18, 2012)

john cooper said:


> whisper ...my real name isnt ..prince charles



Nobody said it was, you bellend.


----------



## john cooper (Jan 18, 2012)

ElizabethofYork said:


> *apologise*
> 
> Manipulation? Manipulation of whom by whom? And why does this mean I should be ashamed of being working class?


i see you are ignorant to what is really going its a shame..take a moment to reflect on your life is it all it should be  ?


----------



## john cooper (Jan 18, 2012)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Nobody said it was, you bellend.


bellend ..now you are showing your true colours my dear ..it isnt pretty


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jan 18, 2012)

john cooper said:


> i see you are ignorant to what is really going its a shame..take a moment to reflect on your life is it all it should be ?



Yes.  I've got a great job, a happy marriage and a lovely family.  Why?


----------



## john cooper (Jan 18, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> why are you so obsessed with the monarchy?


ime a 100% royalist i know it upsets a few on here but free speech is free speech


----------



## john cooper (Jan 18, 2012)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Yes. I've got a great job, a happy marriage and a lovely family. Why?


ime happy for you , dont think ime being insulting on the contrary ime just trying to inject a moment of reflection


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 18, 2012)

that old chestnut again


----------



## coley (Jan 18, 2012)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Blame my parents for being working class? Why?
> 
> What sort of school did you go to?


A very 'special' school by the sound of it


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jan 18, 2012)

john cooper said:


> ime happy for you , dont think ime being insulting on the contrary ime just trying to inject a moment of reflection



*I'm*

What would you like me to reflect upon?


----------



## john cooper (Jan 18, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> See the question mark after "for real"? It means it was a question.
> 
> I do not agree that the Labour Party is socialist in any way. Quite how you think it might be is beyond me.
> 
> So, you didn't go to a comprehensive school, then? What kind of school did you go to?


you i do have a modicum of respect for as your writings do make sense a lot of the time ..i do find it hard to relate to some on here as they live quite differently to me ime thinking


----------



## john cooper (Jan 18, 2012)

ElizabethofYork said:


> *I'm*
> 
> What would you like me to reflect upon?


the royal family and what a splendid job they ..reflect on that


----------



## john cooper (Jan 18, 2012)

my keyboard is old like me hence missed letters ...time to disengage


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jan 18, 2012)

john cooper said:


> the royal family and what a splendid job they ..reflect on that



I'd prefer you to answer the question I've asked twice already.  Why should I be ashamed of being working class and attending a comprehensive school?

As for the royal family, they live in unimaginable luxury, swan around going to lavish dinners and occasions and make small talk.  How is that splendid?  Why is that more worthy than working in a factory or a mine for 10 hours a day in order to provide for yourself and your family?


----------



## coley (Jan 18, 2012)

ElizabethofYork said:


> I'd prefer you to answer the question I've asked twice already. Why should I be ashamed of being working class and attending a comprehensive school?
> 
> As for the royal family, they live in unimaginable luxury, swan around going to lavish dinners and occasions and make small talk. How is that splendid? Why is that more worthy than working in a factory or a mine for 10 hours a day in order to provide for yourself and your family?



Would you like their life? I certainly wouldnt, 10 hours 'doon thi pit' is much preferable


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 18, 2012)

john cooper said:


> thats a shame really i did think we might have a glimmer of hope there for a minute , but alas noi went to comprehensive school myself it dosnt after learning the truth i cannot now try to enlighten others .


I was hoping you'd say you went to a grammar school...


----------



## john cooper (Jan 19, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> I was hoping you'd say you went to a grammar school...


predictable , you see its all smoke and mirrors just like life .


----------



## john cooper (Jan 19, 2012)

ElizabethofYork said:


> I'd prefer you to answer the question I've asked twice already. Why should I be ashamed of being working class and attending a comprehensive school?
> 
> As for the royal family, they live in unimaginable luxury, swan around going to lavish dinners and occasions and make small talk. How is that splendid? Why is that more worthy than working in a factory or a mine for 10 hours a day in order to provide for yourself and your family?


all societies need slave labour ..is that what you are talking about ?


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 20, 2012)

john cooper said:


> you called me a sheep ! it sounds to me like you are pushing the party line , the communist party that is . now those people are sheep controlled by the party , maybe time for you to reflect ?


Yes, i'm reflecting that calling you a sheep was stunningly incisive and accurate; you are a servile forelock-tugger with zero capacity for independent thought or even rational thought processes. That, or an awesomely crap troll.


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 20, 2012)

john cooper said:


> cool as shit ? ide change it to > thick as a plank


I can assure you Pingu ISN'T 'thick as a plank"


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 20, 2012)

john cooper said:


> is not the labour a socialist party ?


oh HAHAHAHA that's a good one...oh be still my heaving sides....what a comedic card you are!


----------



## john cooper (Jan 21, 2012)

Streathamite said:


> Yes, i'm reflecting that calling you a sheep was stunningly incisive and accurate; you are a servile forelock-tugger with zero capacity for independent thought or even rational thought processes. That, or an awesomely crap troll.


forelock tugger , ive been called that many times , yes sheep i chose well .


----------



## john cooper (Jan 21, 2012)

Streathamite said:


> I can assure you Pingu ISN'T 'thick as a plank"


if it quacks like a duck walks like a duck ..its a duck !


----------



## Lock&Light (Jan 21, 2012)

john cooper said:


> if it quacks like a duck walks like a duck ..its a duck !



If it talks like an idiot and acts like an idiot .... it's an idiot.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2012)

john cooper said:


> all societies need slave labour ..is that what you are talking about ?


do they? does the uk have slavery then?


----------



## john cooper (Jan 22, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> do they? does the uk have slavery then?


yes anyone who works 9 till 5 only they dont know it...orsen wells predicted it , and here it is .


----------



## john cooper (Jan 22, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> If it talks like an idiot and acts like an idiot .... it's an idiot.


looking in the mirror very good


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2012)

john cooper said:


> yes anyone who works 9 till 5 only they dont know it...orsen wells predicted it , and here it is .


how did 'orsen wells' predict it?


----------



## Lock&Light (Jan 22, 2012)

john cooper said:


> looking in the mirror very good



An idiot is someone who thinks that working 9 to 5 is the same thing as slavery.


----------



## spliff (Jan 22, 2012)

*.*


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2012)

shh, spliff, don't spoil it!


----------



## spliff (Jan 22, 2012)

Fuckit, sorry


----------



## john cooper (Jan 23, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> An idiot is someone who thinks that working 9 to 5 is the same thing as slavery.


you are controled from cradle to grave,brainwashed in school so you will a good worker ant , didnt you know that ?


----------



## john cooper (Jan 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> how did 'orsen wells' predict it?


watch the film 1999


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 23, 2012)

john cooper said:


> you are controled from cradle to grave,brainwashed in school so you will a good worker ant , didnt you know that ?



How come this brainwashing didn't work on you? Although, I think I can guess.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 23, 2012)

john cooper said:


> watch the film 1999


I'm not familiar with the film. What's it about?


----------



## john cooper (Jan 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm not familiar with the film. What's it about?


orsen wells predicted the future and its pretty damn close


----------



## john cooper (Jan 23, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> How come this brainwashing didn't work on you? Although, I think I can guess.


of coarse i was sucked in like the rest , but ive educated myself to see the truth , this system we live in and have to use is fantastic for keeping you down .


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 23, 2012)

john cooper said:


> orsen wells predicted the future and its pretty damn close


'orsen wells' didn't do a film called 1999


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jan 23, 2012)

Does the educated idiot mean 1984?

'Orsen Wells' .... LOL!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 23, 2012)

Orson Welles didn't do 1984 either!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> 'orsen wells' didn't do a film called 1999



Space 1999? Did Orson Welles predict moonbases or something?


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jan 23, 2012)

Does he mean George Orwell?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 23, 2012)

Or HG Wells in The Time Machine with the Morlocks and the Elois?
Or perhaps there really is an obscure writer called Orsen Wells who we're shamefully ignorant of.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jan 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Or HG Wells in The Time Machine with the Morlocks and the Elois?
> Or perhaps there really is an obscure writer called Orsen Wells who we're shamefully ignorant of.



Could be.  After all, we're brainwashed and controlled.


----------



## bignose1 (Jan 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Orson Welles didn't do 1984 either!


Or wells as he was known....


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 23, 2012)

17 pages?   Is this the thread equivalent of Teruo Nakamura?    He's out of hospital now.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Or HG Wells in The Time Machine with the Morlocks and the Elois?
> Or perhaps there really is an obscure writer called Orsen Wells who we're shamefully ignorant of.



Ethel the Aardvark was hopping down the road.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 23, 2012)

john cooper said:


> watch the film 1999


----------



## 8ball (Jan 23, 2012)

This 'dissect the idiot scribblings' session is very remiscent of a Bible study class.


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 23, 2012)

christ, are you REALLY this thick?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 23, 2012)

It could be a new form of performance poetry. Just add a Clarke to the name.


----------



## john cooper (Jan 24, 2012)

did i get the title wrong ? maybe its one of prince philips favourites so well worth a watch , who knows the education it will bestow on you all , might make you realise the hopelessness of your existance .


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 24, 2012)

john cooper said:


> did i get the title wrong ? maybe its one of prince philips favourites so well worth a watch , who knows the education it will bestow on you all , might make you realise the hopelessness of your existance .



You're a cheerful little soul, aren't you? A right barrel of laughs.


----------



## john cooper (Jan 24, 2012)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Could be. After all, we're brainwashed and controlled.


mother shipton ! predicted the yellow man will rule the earth was this a racist statement ?


----------



## john cooper (Jan 24, 2012)

r


goldenecitrone said:


> You're a cheerful little soul, aren't you? A right barrel of laughs.[/ regarding prince philip he is making a great recovery bouyed up by the fact he is going to get his new boat , money well spent


----------



## stethoscope (Jan 24, 2012)

john cooper said:


> did i get the title wrong ? maybe its one of prince philips favourites so well worth a watch , who knows the education it will bestow on you all , might make you realise the hopelessness of your existance .



Lololololololol.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 24, 2012)

Is it a book or a film? You seem confused. What's it about?


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jan 24, 2012)

john cooper said:


> did i get the title wrong ? maybe its one of prince philips favourites so well worth a watch , who knows the education it will bestow on you all , might make you realise the hopelessness of your existance .



You got the title wrong.  You got the author wrong.  Just like you've got everything wrong!

Give it up, you're making a fool of yourself.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Is it a book or a film? You seem confused. What's it about?


It's a TV series.


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 24, 2012)

This has _got_ to be a U75 regular, bored out of their brains, and engaged on a _really_ crap trollmission. I mean, NO-ONE is this thick


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 24, 2012)

They've gone Deep Troll, and the wind changed.


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 24, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> They've gone Deep Troll, and the wind changed.



ooh, me sides.....


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 24, 2012)

john cooper said:


> r



What are you, some kind of pirate?


----------



## 8ball (Jan 24, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> They've gone Deep Troll, and the wind changed.



He's gone from pseudo-Randian royalist to David Ickery in a few posts - it's very odd.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 24, 2012)

john cooper said:


> mother shipton ! predicted the yellow man will rule the earth was this a racist statement ?


WTF?


----------



## 8ball (Jan 24, 2012)

john cooper said:


> mother shipton ! predicted the yellow man will rule the earth was this a racist statement ?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 24, 2012)

john cooper said:


> did i get the title wrong ? maybe its one of prince philips favourites so well worth a watch , who knows the education it will bestow on you all , might make you realise the hopelessness of your existance .



I certainly feel a creeping dread and despair at the moment


----------



## john cooper (Jan 25, 2012)

prince philip is making a good recovery after his major operation , ime sure the news of a new royal yaght will perk him right up , and he will be back playing polo soon , well done that man .


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 25, 2012)

you still haven't explained what book/film/magazine article/dream you were talking about? the orsen wells one?


----------



## john cooper (Jan 25, 2012)

ive decided to leave the thread , and polish my suit of armour raise my cross of st george and ride off into the threads to find my kindred spirit , its been a long old journey were ive suffered abuse bad language misunderstanding and ridicule but ive never once reported anyone , it is free speech after all .


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jan 25, 2012)

john cooper said:


> ive decided to leave the thread , and polish my suit of armour raise my cross of st george and ride off into the threads to find my kindred spirit , its been a long old journey were ive suffered abuse bad language misunderstanding and ridicule but ive never once reported anyone , it is free speech after all .



Translation:  I've made a pillock of myself so I'm slinking off with my tail between my legs.


----------



## poisondwarf (Jan 25, 2012)

john cooper said:


> ive decided to leave the thread , and polish my suit of armour raise my cross of st george and ride off into the threads to find my kindred spirit , its been a long old journey were ive suffered abuse bad language misunderstanding and ridicule but ive never once reported anyone , it is free speech after all .





I'll give you some abuse...you're a thick cunt that can't spell and you're lecturing us on being common. Oh you're hilarious but piss off now. Report that.


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 25, 2012)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Translation: I've made a pillock of myself so I'm slinking off with my tail between my legs.


quite!


----------



## 8ball (Jan 25, 2012)

john cooper said:


> prince philip is making a good recovery after his major operation , ime sure the news of a new royal yaght will perk him right up , and he will be back playing polo soon , well done that man .



He's had a major operation too on top of the stent?

He'll be gone before Christmas at this rate...


----------



## john cooper (Jan 26, 2012)

poisondwarf said:


> I'll give you some abuse...you're a thick cunt that can't spell and you're lecturing us on being common. Oh you're hilarious but piss off now. Report that.


i wont report your tirade , you obviously use intimidation as a way of gaining respect that never works as you see ime not in the slightest bit intimidated maybe you should reflect ?


----------



## john cooper (Jan 26, 2012)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Translation: I've made a pillock of myself so I'm slinking off with my tail between my legs.


ime leaving the thread as there is nothing worthwhile left to say , as prince philip is making a very good recovery so all is well in the world ps i never slink !


----------



## john cooper (Jan 26, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> you still haven't explained what book/film/magazine article/dream you were talking about? the orsen wells one?


its a film and a very good one .


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 26, 2012)

john cooper said:


> i wont report your tirade , you obviously use intimidation as a way of gaining respect that never works as you see ime not in the slightest bit intimidated maybe you should reflect ?


do you think you could learn to read, and write, some form of proper, grammatical English, given that you are such an unreflective English patriot?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 26, 2012)

john cooper said:


> its a film and a very good one .


What's it called and what's it about?


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jan 26, 2012)

john cooper said:


> ime leaving the thread as there is nothing worthwhile left to say , as prince philip is making a very good recovery so all is well in the world ps i never slink !



I'm afraid the Queen will be very cross with you for mangling her English so badly.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 20, 2019)

Any chance he will go this year?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 20, 2019)

Let’s end on some good news. It’s been a shit year. If he really loved his subjects, he would pop his clogs for them


----------



## maomao (Dec 20, 2019)

It doesn't really matter if he dies this year or next or the year after. He's had 90 odd fucking years of obscene privilege and will die in the luxury he lived in. It would take the death of a young* royal to put a smile on my face.

*Over 20 under 50. I'm not into wishing death on kids.


----------



## NoXion (Dec 20, 2019)

I wonder if Prince Andrew will meet with an "unfortunate accident" at some point.


----------



## clicker (Dec 20, 2019)

He's on my list...I'm ticking it twice.


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 20, 2019)

Duke of Edinburgh taken to London hospital for treatment of 'pre-existing condition' — LBC News


----------



## N_igma (Dec 20, 2019)

Lizards need their injections this time of year.


----------



## kazza007 (Dec 20, 2019)

Hopefully a kind nurse can put him out of his misery


----------



## brogdale (Dec 24, 2019)

Looking good


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 24, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Looking good
> 
> View attachment 193941



Saruman?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 24, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Looking good
> 
> View attachment 193941


Now, young Skywalker...you will die..."


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 24, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Looking good
> 
> View attachment 193941


That’s a cadaver with its eyes sellotaped open. How many times must we fall for this, sheeple!?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 24, 2019)

He’s actually in Moscow at the Lenin lab getting his fluids changed


----------



## stavros (Dec 24, 2019)

He's actually in Pizza Express in Woking.


----------



## nogojones (Dec 24, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Looking good
> 
> View attachment 193941


Looking like he's about to have his annual shedding


----------



## stavros (Dec 24, 2019)

nogojones said:


> Looking like he's about to have his annual shedding



At least the royal family have learnt to wear a seat belt.


----------



## nogojones (Dec 24, 2019)

stavros said:


> At least the royal family have learnt to wear a seat belt.


It's just holding him in so he doesn't bite any passers by


----------



## kenny g (Dec 24, 2019)

Interesting comments from Liverpool..
Prince Phillip still in hospital as Queen attends church alone


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 24, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> He’s actually in Moscow at the Lenin lab getting his fluids changed


He _definitely_ can’t sweat.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 24, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Looking good
> 
> View attachment 193941



kin ell!  Is the cunt out of hossie now?


----------



## Reno (Dec 24, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> That’s a cadaver with its eyes sellotaped open. How many times must we fall for this, sheeple!?


He goes back in the fridge after Christmas.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 24, 2019)

Mr.Bishie said:


> kin ell!  Is the cunt out of hossie now?


Yep, according to the Mirror, that's a pap snap of him leaving this morning for Sandringham.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 24, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Yep, according to the Mirror, that's a pap snap of him leaving this morning for Sandringham.



Hopefully he won’t see the new year in & I’ve bagged two in this years death pool.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Dec 24, 2019)

Looks like he's just had a night out in Tramps. Doesn't know where the bar is though.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Dec 24, 2019)

He's left hospital. Walked out and hopped inti the waiting car...
Didnt look to be at death's door...

Wonder of he got transfusions


----------



## klang (Dec 24, 2019)

Lupa said:


> Wonder of he got transfusions


a transfusion is no conclusion for confusion.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 24, 2019)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Hopefully he won’t see the new year in & I’ve bagged two in this years death pool.



He'll be my first if he goes.  I rolled them all over from 2018 too. Fucking Judy Finnigan!


----------



## N_igma (Dec 24, 2019)

He looks like he’s just back from a 5 day bender and is thinking ‘how the fuck am I meant to eat Christmas dinner now?’


----------



## kenny g (Dec 24, 2019)

N_igma said:


> He looks like he’s just back from a 5 day bender and is thinking ‘how the fuck am I meant to eat Christmas dinner now?’


 Must have just reviewed the Prince Andrew blackmail photo's.


----------



## pesh (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## moochedit (Feb 17, 2021)




----------

